# Scottish Girls : Part 17



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

New home  

Lots of love and luck to you all      

Rachel xx


----------



## whippet (Dec 29, 2007)

woo hoo am I first?

whippet x


----------



## Junnie (May 17, 2008)

Thank for the new home!


----------



## saze1982 (Jan 30, 2007)

Hello Ladies, I am keeping up with you all I promise I am just a bit busy this week I am off on holiday but catching up with everyone cause my job is so antisocial with the shifts I am getting put on! 

Tracey - WELCOME BACK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I've missed you ! xxxxxx

Mrs R how you keeping now? x

Bev - I sent the Doppler back after my scan on Thursday as wasn't even using it in the end! But now it's sent back I am regretting it slightly x

Lisa - The new GI unit sounds exciting where about will it be or is it just the wards being renamed? x

Sashabasha - Good luck with testing and having a nice break you never know what the test will say so    

Whippet - How are you? You are first!  

Lil - My baby plays keepy up's with my bladder I'm sure of it! How are you keeping? Does your baby only kick you at certain times of the day? I am finding the kicks getting stronger but still inconsistant! 

JUNNIE!!!!!! Get humping!!!! get that baby out!!!!! We are needing cheered up on here!!! 

Kizzie - How are you ? Have you got a new house yet? 

Have I missed anyone I hope not 

I knew I had missed someone Aiky we haven't heard from you how are things and when are you back at the hospital? I still have good vibes about you xxxxxxx

sarah xxxx


----------



## Junnie (May 17, 2008)

LOL sarah ive tried every wise tale.. The humping when your the size of a whale lol doesnt work as well as you want it too!!!


But we have been trying it all


----------



## weenster (Jan 13, 2008)

Hi all,

Junnie, I found that   followed by crawling in the floor fixing my computer worked for me - woopee, my waters broke after about an hour!!!  I know what it's like, you'll try anything by this point!!  Good luck xx

Hi to everyone else!

Weenster x


----------



## saze1982 (Jan 30, 2007)

Junnie - that's seriously not an old wives tale it's in all the baby books it's to do with seaman ( I know that is not how you spell it it just makes me laugh   I know ) irritating the cervix or something like that it worked for both my sisters and I know it's the last thing you wanna be doing but get all fours and you'll be fine     

sarah xx


----------



## whippet (Dec 29, 2007)

Junnie the girls are right about getting jiggy as semen contains prostoglandins which cause the cervix to dilate but I agree with you there was no way I could face it at that stage. I tried all the usual - eating fresh pineapples, curry, bumpy roads, a sweep from the consultant and you know what I still got induced ha bubs will come when ready safe to know you on the homeward straight now hang in there honey   

Sarah we are fine thanks. Margaret gets her first jags tomorrow thats her 9 weeks and I am dreading it but know its necessary. She due back any minute her dad took her a drive to let me get a hot bath in peace oh the luxury it was FANTASTIC!

Hope everyone else doing ok

love whippet x


----------



## saze1982 (Jan 30, 2007)

Whippet - 9 weeks has flown in !!!!! That was nice of daddy to do that xxxxx

sarah xx


----------



## Aikybeats (Aug 14, 2007)

Hi Sarah

Am here - just sitting quietly in the background!!!!

Hi Tracey - welcome back.  Nice to hear from you again.

Good luck Junnie - wont be long now.

Mrs R - how you doing?

Hi everyone else.

Hope you are all fine.

Back on Thursday for my next scan - see what happens then!!!

Love to you all.  Axxxxx


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

Hi ladies,

Aiky sending loads of       

Tracy howdy there      

Sarah, would offer you mine, but have lent it to another FF'er Seamen         

Love to ya'all, hang in there Junnie, Bubs will come before you know it 
Bev


----------



## saze1982 (Jan 30, 2007)

Bev - I feel ok as baby is very active every time I eat something or drink something I just figured this out   

Aiky - I will be thinking of you tomorrow I think it will be good news as you are now 8 weeks and you've not had any bleeding have you? xxx

I've been looking into egg donation after bubs is here I just feel I've been so lucky I wanna help someone else!! 

Sarah x


----------



## LIL41 (Sep 15, 2007)

Hey Girlies

Well this place is getting busy again.  Good to see.

Tracy - welcome back, glad to see you're having another go.  It doesn't get any easier but having a good break from it will make you all the more ready.  Lots of luck hun.  

Sarah - I have to say I rarely use the doppler now.  Baby is kicking on an off all day now and last night DH and I just sat and watched my belly jumping up and down - it's better than the telly.  A couple of weeks at this stage makes a huge difference.  

Junnie - sorry you're having such a long wait hun when you're feeling crap.  The girls are right bubs will be here when he's good and ready to get here - you'll just have to sit tight and try and rest as much as you can.    

Aiky - got everything crossed for you tomorrow, good luck with the scan.      

Mrs R - April will be here before you know it.  You're holiday will set you up good and proper before your treatment.  Have a fab time in London/Tenerife and have a drink or 6 for me.    

Lots of   to everyone.

Lil xxx


----------



## sashabasha (Apr 18, 2008)

Hi Girls,

Mrs R.. My date for GRI is April 15th, seems like it's taking forever   but thats mainly coz i'm so impatient  

Saze... Thank you for wishing me goodluck for testing, fingers crossed my OPK's having given me luck again 

lil41 ...sounds like you have a little active bub in there lol ... I cracked my mum's ribs when I was in her tum with all my kicking   my poor dad thought he was getting a boy (football player or smthg) then i popped out 

aiky....      for tomorrow, will be thinking about you  

Tracy...I'm a newbie to the scottish girls....sending a big   from me, best of luck for your future tx   

I've finally finished painting, took longer than I thought, roll on the weekend, so I can chill before i'm back to work on Monday   boo hoo lol


Sashabasha


----------



## weenster (Jan 13, 2008)

Good Luck today Aiky!


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Hi Girls, 


Good luck Aiky       thinking of you today

Sarah, how are you? when are you due back from AL? Im off next week

Junnie, hope bubs comes soon   

Mrs R, have fun on London!! Im gong to drag dh down to the travel agents on Sat to book our hols as he is off to Prague on Mon for a stag do!! 

Hello to everyone, hope you are all ok!!

Went to see Rob Brydon last night, he was so funny, havent laughed so hard in ages!! 

Lisa xxx


----------



## saze1982 (Jan 30, 2007)

Good luck Aiky!!!!!!!!!!     

Lisa I am back next week wedensday  I have never felt like this about my work the way I am now and it's only because of one person!!  

sarah x


----------



## weenster (Jan 13, 2008)

Hi all,
Lisa, are you testing tomorrow?  Good luck    .

Sarah, try not to let work get you down, just think of that wee bub inside you, and you only have to be there a few more weeks and you have 9 months of heaven!!!   

Hi everyone else,

Weenster x


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Sarah, have you aproached the person or do you not think you would be able too? its not good to feel like that about work, esp if its this person causing it . When are you due to finish for maty leave? 

Weenster, no not testing tomo, af came last night  How are you?

Lisa xxx


----------



## saze1982 (Jan 30, 2007)

No I couldn't she'd make such a song and dance about it if I did but she is making me miserable I'm not the only one but she is very very friendly with the SCN!! So you can't go to anyone.  I finish on the 29th of May so I'm hoping she has holidays coming up! 

sarah x


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Sarah, i would try to avoid her, if your on shift with her, then just keep away and busy yourself in the other bays.

Is she saying anything to you or is she bringing the whole mood of the ward down? 

Lisa xx


----------



## saze1982 (Jan 30, 2007)

Whole mood of the ward she talks about everyone behind their backs not just me but I have caught her alot recently !! What she is saying about other ppl and me is total lies I just wish some of the other girls that trust her would see it! xx


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Dont let her get the better of you, just try and stay away and dont lower yourself to her level.

She sounds like a nasty piece of work

Lisa xxxx


----------



## button butterfly (Feb 9, 2009)

Hiya girls

Just been reading around and thought I would say hello!!  Read some of your posts - sounds like some of you are nurses (I am a nurse also) there is always one cat amongst the pigeons in everyward I have worked in!!  One of my pals works in Raigmore and boy is she having a bad time of it - feels sick before going to work and she is a complete nervous wreck all because of one nurse (who is also a great pal and well lodged somewhere up in an area of the ward manager's human body..... it would take a good few doses of picolax and phosphate enimas to remover her!!!!!! ) I dont work in Raigmore but I feel like going over there and sorting that big bully out!  There is no need to be like that especially in the profession we work in!!  I hate hearing about anyone anywhwere who is being made to feel bullied (this is what it is!!! what about zero tolerance in NHS) - sorry about the rant ....Sarah I could come and do some bank shifts and give you some support   .  You often find that it is that type of person that is very jealous of others - just imagine her in a funny outfit or sitting on the toilet everytime she says something to you (keep it to yourself - it will help you)

Enough about that rant - I am a nice person just cant stand anyone suffering!

On that note am I allowed to join your blog??  

Button


----------



## saze1982 (Jan 30, 2007)

Welcome Button !! Are you going through tx just now up in Aberdeen? 

sarah xx


----------



## Aikybeats (Aug 14, 2007)

Hi girls

Well I am sorry - but I am the bearer of bad news.  No good at scan today, so thats it this time for me.  I had to take a pill and to go into Hospital on Sunday for the final pill and to pass them.

Thanks for all your help, advice and listening to my moans.

I am very emotionally drained and tired at the moment but no doubt in a couple of months time, I will be itching to go again.  We have 8 left at Dundee, so think we will try "au natural" for good few months and then we know we always have those 8 to have another FET.

Sorry not any personals but just home, so away to put feet up.  Will be in touch after the weekend.

Love to you axxxxxx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

aiky, take care, life is so cruel sweetheart


----------



## saze1982 (Jan 30, 2007)

Aikybeats    I'm so sorry      If you want a good rant I'm here    

sarah xxxxxx


----------



## sashabasha (Apr 18, 2008)

Aiky, 

I'm so very sorry, life is certainly cruel     take care   

Sashabasha


----------



## button butterfly (Feb 9, 2009)

Sarah

Yes tx in aberdeen. I am have my first appointment for IVF in june so trying to piece together what to make of the whole thing etc.

hello to everyone!


----------



## whippet (Dec 29, 2007)

Aiky so sorry honey, was so hoping this was your time, take care   

welcome button


whippet x


----------



## weenster (Jan 13, 2008)

Aiky, so sorry      I was really hoping it would all work out for you this time,  you really have been through the mill!


----------



## Mrs R (Nov 27, 2007)

Aiky -            

I'm so sorry hunni, dont know what to say other than that we're all here for you if you need a chat, rant, cry, moan etc 
Have a good break from all this stress & take time to get over this sweetie
thinking of you tons
Mrs R xx


----------



## Mrs R (Nov 27, 2007)

Hi everyone, so gutted about Aiky's news 

I've been busy tutoring the past few dys but thats me finished til next wed & then its only 1 x 6hr session & that'll be me finished for my hols  realy looking forward to the break plus it'll make TX come round that bit quicker.
AF is still in the house  thanks to good old zoladex but I Have to say that she's been not too bad, there just doesnt seem to be any particular pattern to her showing up so god knows when she'll go or be back! 

So glad its the weekend, I'll be watching Comic Relief tomorrow night. Saturday my car is going in for a service down in Ayr so me & DH will have a wee day out while its getting serviced. Sat night its gotta be chinese, vino & DH is ordering the Boxing on sky. 
As I'm a footie fan Sunday is the BIG game......Celtic v Rangers in CIS Cup Final so I'll be at that  ....feeling nervous already 

whats everyone else up to? 

button - welcome to the thread  its all a bit daunting when its your 1st TX so make sure you ask us anything, nothing is ever off limits & its prob something thats been asked before. Its been a god send on here for my 2 TX's, look forward to more chats with you 

sarah - roll on 29th May  yoy can do without hassle like that at work!!  Just you concentrate on you & Jnr!

lisa - when & where do you fancy going on hols?? good luck at the travel agents on saturday, hope you get booked up!  Enjoy your week off work as well.

sasha - 15th april aint that far away hunni, that'll be around my start time. Unfortunately waiting on something is all part of TX, if its not an appt its AF, or a scan date or EC or ET, worse wait of all has to be the dreaded 2ww, its good practice for whats in store  Have a good chill outweekend 

lil - thats sounding like a right wee kung fu fighter you're cooking in there with all those kicks  I shll indeed indulge in some alcohol on your behalf, tenerife will be the last of my consumption though, then I'll be on a "my body is a temple" routine  hopefully after TX I'll be on a booze ban for 9mths eh   

junnie - you still hanging in there hunni? did you test out the 'seaman' theory  Hope you've got good news for us real soon 

kizzy - nice to see you checking in on us  how are you?

tracy - I forgot you had 6 frosties at GRI still  what they're planning for you sounds like its gonna mean you're really giving it your best shot! You need to just trust in their knowledge, judegement  expertise & go with it. Dont be thinking beyond this FET......it IS gonna work!!!!   
I got my 2nd BFN from GRI last July and since then we've been 'au natural' but not overly stressing about ttc. We've used up our 2 nhs attempts now so in Dec there we went to GCRM for consultation. I've been on Zoladex in preparation for next TX in line with their recommendation for endo girlies. Due my last Zoladex jab on 16th march, all being well I'll start stimms with GCRM on 17th April......so scared as I dont quite know how i'll be if its same end result  but at same time feel bit more positive because of GCRM's success rates & the fact that I trust & admire Marco Gaudoin 110%......nervous, anxious, scared & excited all at the same time.
when do you think you'll be getting going with your FET?

well I need to go catch some zzzzzzzz's..........hi to everyone else

Mrs R xx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Hi Mrs R - hope Celtic win!!


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Hi Girls,

Aiky, im sorry to read you news, we are all here for you if you ever eed to talk about anything  thinking of you and dh   


Mrs R, we are defo going to Egypt going the last week on July first week of August. Thuk ill be watching comic relief too tonight, bought a bottle of wine 

Welcome, Button!!!  How are you ? Are you finding your way round the thread yet?

Sarah, how are you? Any plans for the weekend?

Hello o everyone, hope you are all ok, any plans for the weekend?

Lisa xxxx


----------



## sashabasha (Apr 18, 2008)

Hi everyone, 

Just in from trailing my hubby around glasgow and Silverburn looking for a new outfit for my best friend's birthday tomorrow night. Finally got a dress  after 6 hours   

Took a test this morn it was the usual one little line all by itself   ... Shouldnt have bothered coz  AF appeared tonight...2 days early. One good thing I suppose ...It means I can have a few drinkies tomorrow night   Have read so many posts recently about girls who have their appt due to start tx and have fell naturally...was clinging onto that little bit of hope, suppose there's always next month   


Sorry no personals this time (too knackered lol) but hope you all have a fab wkend 

lots of  

Sasha
xx

Welcome to Button  big   me little me


----------



## LIL41 (Sep 15, 2007)

Aiky, I'm so sorry hun about your scan.  Take some time out to get over things properly.  You've really been through the mill and my thoughts are with you.          

Saw Cardiologist at Queen Mums yesterday and he's talking in the same terms as my own Cardiologist.  The bottom line is that he thinks my 'condition' is longstanding and not brought on by the pregnancy.  I should hopefully be stable enough to delivery naturally at my local maternity unit and not up at Glasgow.  However he's going to do an MRI scan just to quantify the problem first and hopefully after that he can discharge me back to my local unit.  Will need regular follow up long term but hopefully shouldn't have any problems until I'm at least pulling my pension.  Got appt this week also to have my polyp checked out.  Fingers crossed that goes OK too.

Lil xxx


----------



## scotlass (Sep 21, 2008)

has anyone heard from junnie


----------



## saze1982 (Jan 30, 2007)

No there's not been any word from Junnie so fingers crossed she will be back on with good news!! 

Lisa - I've done nothing apart from food shopping all weekend!! Dreading going back to work on wednesday. 

sarah x


----------



## smeghead (Jul 2, 2007)

Aikey  - So sorry hun to hear your news, I really thought it would be ur turn.  I know there is nothing anyone can say to make it feel any better, take some time for the 2 of you and come back stronger.      

I know our IVF road has come to a devastating end but I still visit the site occasionally to hear how everyone is getting along.
Love Lou x


----------



## Aikybeats (Aug 14, 2007)

Hi girls

Well we survived yesterday.  Didnt end up having to stay in Hospital as actually passed them myself in the morning.  Went across for check up and everything okay.

A big thank you to you all for the support you have given me AGAIN!!

I will be popping on to see how you all getting on but am taking some time out just now.

Am going to the XFactor tour at Braehead Arena this saturday!! - then got a wedding next week.  Looking forward to a well earned drink.

Speak to you all soon.  Love axxxxx


----------



## weenster (Jan 13, 2008)

Aiky, good luck for the future, and enjoy practicing au natural  !!!  Think you've earned your drink on Sat!

Weenster x


----------



## Mrs R (Nov 27, 2007)

evening ladies 

Had a busy few dys & next few are shaping up the same!
Our hols are almost upon us.....away this thursday so at least we've got something nice to look forward too plus it'll make starting TX come all that more quicker!
I had my 3rd & final Zoladex injection today so fingers crossed I dont have any more bleeding this month 
Just want to get started for proper now.....roll on the 14th April for scan & bloods and then the 17th for stimms, this is gonna be 3rd time lucky!  Nothing like PMA eh!!!

aiky - you're being so brave hunni, taking a bit of time out is a good idea, be 'normal' for a while without ttc & tx stress. Have a gr8 time at Xfactor and enjoy some boozing!! We'll hear from you when you're up to it, loadsaluv xx

lou - nice to hear from you, how you doing?

sarah - hope things are ok when you go back to work 

junnie - waiting with baited breath for your good news luv!! 

lil - glad the cardiology appt went well, I hope the MRI confirms its a lesser issue & you get discharged to the local unit. Good that you'll be ok for an 'au natural' delivery though. Is your gynae appt for the polyp this week? Good luck if it is!! 

sasha - I luv silverburn!!  How did the birthday bash go?....or can you not remember after all that booze?       Hope you'd a good nite & AF behaved!!!

lisa - did you get Egypt all booked up?  Need something to look forward to eh! comic relief was good wasnt it? Some amount of cash raised eh!!!

kizzy - I'm still gloating!!!     slightly delicate this morning after a few celebratory vinos when we got home      

hello to everyone else ......I'll try & get back on before I depart for warmer climates  but if I dont get a chance it'll be April before I post again 
luv n luck to one and all 
Mrs R xx


----------



## sashabasha (Apr 18, 2008)

hey girls,

Back to work for me this week and boy do i hate it   , besides that not been upto much.

Mrs R.. lucky little u off to the sunshine, so envious lol, glad your jabs have finished for the mo and   that everything goes to plan for you to start stimms  
birthday bash was good, do remember most of it     have a great time in tenerife  roll on april  

Saze...Hope work is better tomorrow  

aiky... hope you enjoy x factor, sounds fab. Take care   

lil... hope your other appt goes well    

Hi to everyone else, hope you all are well  

luv sasha


----------



## Junnie (May 17, 2008)

Hi everyone just got in so only a moment to post

38 hours of labour.... which included 4 sweeps and being put on an oxycodin (sp) drip at max for 8 hours which turned into me having a C-section as i went from 5cm dialated to 2cm dialated and wouldnt give...

Soooo Had a section and out Came Joshua David weighing 11lbs 2.5 oz and 58cm long  it was  a VERY happy time!! Out of hospital considering i had him sat night at 11:39 pretty quickly IMO. got up and was showering within 9 hours of my section i feel ok.. just tired. He is being BF at the moment and formula top up as he needs 500ml of fluids per day.. So hes BF 2 hours at a time... and then 80ml of formula lol hes a BIG boY


----------



## weenster (Jan 13, 2008)

Congratualtions Junnie, sounds like you had a tough time, I was bad enough and Adam was only 6 lbs 7  !!!  Hope you enjoy every minute of him!

Weenster x


----------



## scotlass (Sep 21, 2008)

congratulations junnie


----------



## sashabasha (Apr 18, 2008)

CONGRATULATIONS MUMMY & DADDY XX
BIG HUGS & KISSES FOR YOUR BIG BOY  XX​


----------



## saze1982 (Jan 30, 2007)

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   OMG 11lbs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! OUCH!!!!!!!  feeding 2 hours at a time you must be shattered you are now known as SUPER MUM!!!!! 

Well I am signed off went back to work yesterday and I was fine but got up during the night and was in agony my pubic bone has started to split so I'm needing to go and get physio I'm not even big!!!! 

Sarah xx


----------



## Aikybeats (Aug 14, 2007)

Junnie - Huge congratulations - well done.  He was a big boy eh!!lol

Saze - hope your feeling okay hun.

Speak soon.  Love axxxx


----------



## LIL41 (Sep 15, 2007)

Wow Junnie, 11lb 2.5oz well done hun.  What a big boy.  Looking forward to seeing a picture.  Good luck with the 2 hour feeds and here's to a speedy recovery for you.  Congratulations to you all!  

Mrs R, I think you're probably already on hols and I hope you have a fab time before returning refreshed to start treatement. 

Aiky, relieved things went ok and were'nt too problematic.  My thoughts are with you and DH.  Take some time off and enjoy socialising for now.  

Sarah, you're getting to be like me - if it's not one thing it's another.  Hope this bone split is settling and will get sorted out before too long.  Take care you.  

Had polyp doc appt last week and the culprit has been removed (wasn't a tiny thing either) - painless but a bit messy.  She was very reassuring that it was a very safe procedure and that I would be much better off without it.  She's quite happy that it's just the pregnancy hormones, etc that have been feeding it.  Hopefully once things settle down again I shouldn't have any more bleeding.  Still waiting on MRI appt.

Lots of   to everyone.

Lil xx


----------



## sandee2002 (Jun 24, 2003)

where has everyone gone?

sandy


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Fab news Junnie!!!  Congratulations

Cant wait to see a pic of him!!!


Lisa xxxx


----------



## smeghead (Jul 2, 2007)

Whoa Junnie congratulations.

Can't wait for some photos.

Lou x


----------



## whippet (Dec 29, 2007)

Huge congratulations Junnie

whippet x


----------



## buttercupchucklechunks (Mar 31, 2009)

Hi There,

There's so much choice of where to post I thought I would hedge my bets.....
I'm 35years old, DH is 34. Started ttc October 2006, BFP July 2007, baby found to have Anencephaly November 2007 (DH Birthday no less!!). We had her on 28th November 2007, at just over 17 weeks. 
Tried for just over a year and then, BFP 25th December 2008 - m/c January 2nd (great start to the New Year) - 4weeks4days. 
Back on the treadmill....We have given ourselves until the end of the year and then, since I have managed to get pregnant, we will have to look at private fertility treatment as we're not eligable for NHS treatment. Not too sure where the best place in Scotland, or England for that matter is really. I know quite a few folk go to Dundee from around this area for IVF etc. Anyone with personal experience of it?

I know I have just joined but I just wanted to say Congrats to Junnie!!!


----------



## saze1982 (Jan 30, 2007)

Hi Buttercupchucklechunks I am a ninewells lady altho my treatments failed they still kept me under their wing when I fell pregnant naturally and scanned me numerous times and got me on different supplements to help me have a successful pregnancy. The staff are excellant and I feel like they take the time out with you and are always only a phone call away.  Where do you live yourself? 

sarah x


----------



## Mrs R (Nov 27, 2007)

hey folks, I'm back from my hols & truly gutted to be home, we had a fab holiday both in London & Tenerife & I wish I was still there 
I am of course pleased to be back catching up with you all .....but OMG its been soooooo quiet on here .....where are you all hiding


I'm at our clinic this Friday to sign consents & pay for TX......eeeeek at the cost but c'est la vie 

Junnie - congratulations on the arrival of your big boy!!!  well done you, cant wait to see a pic & hear how you're getting on, hugs to you both  

saze - how you keeping? how many weeks are you now?

butter - I've had 2 NHS attempts at the Glasgow Royal Infirmary but for this next cycle we're paying privately to attend GCRM (Glasgow Centre for Reproductive Medicine), they've got great success rates & I'ev only ever heard wonderful things about them so I'm starting my 3rd ICSI there in about 3wks time. Hope you can find a clinic soon that you're happy with

lil - have things settled down now that pesky polyp has gone? any sign of MRI appt?

aiky - how are you pet thinking of you lots 

hows everyone else....sasha, weenster, lisa, lou, sandee, kizzy etc etc

Mrs R xx


----------



## Aikybeats (Aug 14, 2007)

Hi girls

Just popped on to say hi.

Mrs R – you were up to the early hours typing that post – did you just get home.  Wish I was sunning myself in Tenerife just now.

Good luck for Friday.

Sarah – how you doing hon?

Welcome buttercup.  Am also on the Selkirkshire thread.  Will be posting there today as well.  Where are you from in the Scottish Borders?  I’m from Hawick.  The girls from the Borders have a meet up now and again if you fancy joining,

I go to Dundee.  Really like them up there.

Well, as for me I’ve just been feeling right run down.  Its been one thing after another – last week I had a stotting head and couldn’t shift it – went to the Doctors, got antibiotics – thought it may be sinisitus.  Once that cleared, got toothache – then got thrush from the antibiotics.  Had a small mole that was bleeding a bit and Headache is now back so back to drs this afternoon!!!Its starting to turn into a joke!!!

Had to go for my checkup scan yesterday – all fine.  Had a consultation with my consultant and basically there is not a lot more they can do- have had all the tests – except one that me and DP have to go for on Tuesday.  He still putting it down to “bad luck” and “cruel”.

Anyway, enough rambling from me – finish work on Friday for 10 days – yippee.  Going to a caravan in Allonby for a couple of days so hope weather stays nice.

Hi to everyone else – hope you are all fine.

Love axxxx


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Hi Girls,

It has been so quiet on here!! 

Buttercup, welcome!!! Im also a ninewells girl, we are through the nhs, but if our last go fails which is later this year think we have decided to try a different clinic and it will be GCRM, they have such good success rates, although i love ninewells, i think it will be time for a change. Have a look at both their websites, if you are eligebale(sp) you can look at egg share which is what im going to do, it reduces the cost. 

Mrs R, hello!!!! Glad the hols were good!! We have finally decided on wait for it!!................................Turkey  got such a good deal on it couldnt say no!! ALso had a wee nosey at Amsterdam later this year for a weekend cnat blelieve you are staring in 3 weeks!!!  

Aiky, hello   to you sounds like you have a right time of it!! have a fab trip caravaning!! i love camping.

Sarah, how are you? re you back at work? I have just fiished nights, it was busy never got a break the first night 

Bev where are you? How is Cody? What you been up too? All recovered from te appeniectomy? 

Hello to everyone, hope you are all well.

i have not been up to much just working away, have been looking at a new car so going to give selling our car privatley ago, should sell no bother lovely car, but we want a sports car, have been looking at an Audi TT as it does have 2 rear seats 

Lisa xxxxx


----------



## saze1982 (Jan 30, 2007)

Hello Ladies, I'm in agony have severe SPD and having to get physio to manipulate my pelvis back into alignment, I have been signed off now until my maternity leave so I am very popular at work!!! 

Lisa - I agree it has been really quiet on here!!!! WHERE IS EVERYONE?!!!!!!! don't spend alot of money advertising your car on autotrader I sold mine no problem through scotads!! 

sarah xx


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

hey sarah, ouch!!! hope the physio helps, dont worry about your work!!  yeah going tod it that way and pop the car into the courier too, i really want this audi!! Need to put tyres on our car, might go and do that after i have been food shopping , im still tired from nights, only just got up around 10 45!! 

Lisa xxxx


----------



## buttercupchucklechunks (Mar 31, 2009)

Hi There,

Lisa - Thanks for the heads up for the GCRM, I agree that there rates look very very good. Especially for an old chick like me  . Thank you also for the hello!

Aikybeats - Hay there again! Just 'met' on the other thread for Selkirkshire! Just caught up on the most recent threads for here and just wanted to say how sorry I am about what happened  . Having got part of the way myself and then having the m/c in January I know some of what you are feeling. A friend who eventually went through IVF after a m/c and trying for quite a few years said it was like someone letting you have a bite of a cake and then whipping it away from you. I think its quite an apt description.

Hi Mrs R, THanks for the good words about GCRM, it seems they are quite popular. I'm a Glasgow girl originally but I've stayed in the Borders for about 15 years now. All my family still stay in Glasgow though so at least I'll have a place to stay if we decide on there. When the time comes I think I'll get DH to check out the stats on every where - thats kind of his thing anyway, I don't understand most of it.

Butter 
xxx
#


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

Hi Girls,

Im still here, watching all your moves       
Just dont get time to do personals.

All fine, typing one handed, Codylecious in my arms.

Got to go nappy to change    , and washing to hang, later

Lv
Bev


----------



## Mrs R (Nov 27, 2007)

hello lovely ladies 

been back at work for a few dys so hols are well & truly a distant memory now 
paying our TX tomorrow....maybe I'll rob a bank enroute 

zulu - luv your profile pic of cody, she's getting so big! Nice to know you're casting your watchful eye over us all  hugs to you & cody  

butter - your DH sounds jst like mine, stats & figures.....likes to know we're getting value for money 

sarah - sending you healing hugs for that SPD, good you've finished up at work, b*ggar what folk think, you & bambino are no.1 priority!!!

Lisa - fab you've got booked, well done, when you going to Turkey then? you were all around the world without leaving scotland at one point  ooooh a new car.....you'll be Penelope Pitstopping around in your TT before you know it!
I know 3wks still stimms for moi.....bring it on, my PMA is on the increase by the day!! 

Aiky - I'm a total night owl just now due to the Zoladex injections i've been on.....insomnia is my middle name at the moment!  Sweetie you've jst had one thing after the other, sounds like maybe you're a bit run down which could be totally expected, a break from work & a wee caravan trip might just do you the world of good, relax & have fun! Hope todays weather keeps up for the next wee while for you 

hello to everyone else
Mrs R xx


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

hi butercup, no prob for the info, if you were able to afford it you could try a consultation at both clinic and see what you think. 

Mrs R, we are going the dundee fortnight which is the last week in July first week in Augst, people at my work have been and said it hits the forties at that time   what were we thinking!!! Good old zoladex!! i hated it!! only 3 weeks to go cant believe it!!!      

Bev, hello glad you ae ok, by the sounds of it kept very busy with Cody

Hope everyone has a fab weekend, im working, goingto be really busy we are moving wards tomo  going to be mayhem!!!

Love Lisa xxx


----------



## sashabasha (Apr 18, 2008)

Hi girls,

I havent posted much lately coz i havent much to say , been catching up with your goss though on a regular basis 

saze... sorry to hear you are in so much pain, hopefully the physio will get it back in place soon 

Zulu... cody's new pic is fab, she's gorgeous  

Mrs R... welcome back from ur sunny hols, least we had a nice couple of days to welcome you back ...now it's back to the usual rain and dullness    Not long till ur tx will be upon u     

butter... sounds like you have got some great advice from the other ladies on here.  

Lisa... Think i'm off to turkey in August too, going to book it after my first consultation on the 15th so I have a better idea whats going to happen with regards to starting tx .... you'll love it, I go nearly every year  

aiky.... hope your enjoying your caravan trip and that your feeling better    You deserve some R&R 

Hope everyone else is doing ok

love sasha


----------



## Junnie (May 17, 2008)

Hi All!!

Sorry for the MIA im feeding at the moment.. and it seems to be all i do. The wee man (errr 11lb of weeness) is feeding 20 out of 24 hours. my breasts are milking machines!

DH keeps trying it on and the look i give him when he touches me is to kill LOL

Hope everyone is well ive been reading the thread still. and when i get a moment or 2 i will do some personals

xooxxooxoxox to you all


----------



## LIL41 (Sep 15, 2007)

Hi Girls

Sorry I've been out of touch for a week or so but this week has been a bit of a rollercoaster.  Had growth scan and everything with Junior is OK, oh and it's a boy by the way (that cuts down on some of name decisions).  However MRI scan didn't go so well and is suggestive of a deterioration in my cardiac condition - repeat echo the same day would kinda back that up.  Upshot is that no decision can be made yet about where or how I deliver.  Worst case scenario is delivery in a Glasgow maternity unity (which is 40 miles away for me).  They'd like me to go natural but when I get to stage 2 they wouldn't want me pushing and would speed things up and yank him out with forceps - not a road I want to go down.  Another scenario is elective section but contrary to popular belief this would put more strain on my cardiac function!!!!!!!!  Needless to say I'm a bit downheated at the moment and have bubbled on and off since getting this latest news.

Lil


----------



## Mrs R (Nov 27, 2007)

well thats me paid for our TX & my official date for starting is now 22nd April.....so jst about 3wks to go!!

Lil - thats great news about your bubbas growth & also luvly to read that its one of the 'blue' variety, have you got some boys names choosen yet? Try & not stress about your condition, I know its not ideal & thelast thing you wanted at this special time but you'll jst need to go with whatever they recommend. They'll have your & bubbas safety as their no.1 priority so I'm sure it's all gonna work out ok. thinking of you loads sweetie 

junnie - you're a milk machine!!!  God you must be knackered, well done you for persevering! luv to you & your boy 

sasha - hope you've had a good weekend

lisa - wow turkey in August.....burn baby burn  You'll jst need to drink loads of cocktails to help keep you cool  How did the ward move go?

luv to everyone
Mrs R xx


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

Howdy Ladies,

Lil, a wee boy, finally a boyfriend for Cody     .  Like Mrs R says, try and take it easy, Im sure that whatever way you deliver the medic's will take good care of you, your doing so well so far, and before you know it your wee man will be here    

Mr R, all booked and ready to go, thats the spirit    

Junnie, your Fella loves his milk  

Love to ya all
Bev


----------



## weenster (Jan 13, 2008)

Just a quickie from me, I've been reading all your news, but never had a free hand to type!!!

Anyway, hope you're all doing well, Saze, enjoy your time off, Lil, I'm sure all will work out, Mrs R, that's not long till you start, junnie, I really don't envy you (to be honest I was quite happy when they said I couldn't breastfeed because of my meds, it really is painful!!), aiky, great to hear from you!

Hi to everyone else, 

Weenster x

Oh, bev, have just looked at your profile pic, she's so big now!!  I think we have the same chair as you - it's beena  godsend, guaranteed 20 mins of peace and quiet when he's in it!!  I've never managed to get a pic of adam on my profile - keep getting errors!


----------



## saze1982 (Jan 30, 2007)

this was just a quick one to say I am feeling a bit better as long as I don't push myself and walk around loads but going to try aqua natal tomorrow and see how I feel afterwards.

Lil - I'm sorry you are having to go through this after everything you have been through, I hope they are able to give you an option that you feel comfortable with soon.  

sarah x


----------



## Mrs R (Nov 27, 2007)

popping in to say hi 

whats everyone up to??

Its wet, grey & miserable here, wish I was sill in tenerife  
Instead I'm contemplating a mammoth ironing.....how exciting!!!

Lil - how you doing luv? hope you've got your head around thing a bit better & are feeling a bit more upbeat now, thinking of you 

sarah - maybe the aqua natal will help, worth a try eh! If not then rest & relaxation is the order of the day for you!!

weenster - thats a shame you cant get Adam's picture on, bet he's a wee stunner!

junnie - hows the 24/7 milking going? 

aiky - how are you hunni? 

luv, luck & dust to everyone else
Mrs R xx


----------



## saze1982 (Jan 30, 2007)

Hello 

MrsR - I'm not up to a single thing I'm sooooo bored of looking at the same 4 walls.  Aqua Natal is off at the moment because of school holidays so it's not back on for another 3 weeks!! boooooo the only thing I had to look forward to.  

sarah x


----------



## Fredlet (Apr 2, 2009)

Hi Scottish Girls I'm Kate,

Sashabasha gave me this link and I wondered if I could join the chat here? She said you were a good bunch 

I'm 35 dh is 33, we're based in Fife and had our first cycle of ISCI at Ninewells in Nov (BFN Xmas Day  ) We are due to have an NHS funded cycle in May. I've been having mixed feelings about carrying on-I alternate between thinking we can do this and wanting to run and hide from the possible heartache.

We have our follow up appointment at the end of the month. Is it usual to take so long from a BFN? Not quite sure what to expect. Any advice about things to ask/ find out? 

Anyway thank you for reading, hope I'll get to know you soon.

 for all of us

Kate


----------



## Lyns (Aug 29, 2008)

Hi girls, I was given a link to you from one of the other pages - wondered if I can join in the chat with you!

I live just outside glasgow and I'm attending GRI for my first IVF! I've already had a rollercoaster of a ride over the last few years! I attended hairmyres on the evil clomid for about 8 months and then self referred myself to GRI when I was getting no joy from the staff at hairymyres! 

I then got accepted onto a trial at GRI, had all the investigations done only to be told the week before it was due to start that my BMI was .1 over 30 so I could no longer take part. I then went straight on to 3 IUI's, one unsuccessful and two abondoned! So I believe that now qualify's me to be a specialist fertility nurse    !

This time I feel a bit more caustiously positive about the treatment - however the side effects of IVF have not been so great! However, I do believe all of us ladies will get there sometime - sometimes it just takes longer than others to get there!

Would luv to hear from anyone else going through similar times


----------



## sashabasha (Apr 18, 2008)

to the new girlies Fredlet (glad the link worked) and Lyns

Fredlet... bet your addicted to this site now  eh? It's so easy to get addicted though  hope your doing ok   

lyns... I'm at GRI next week for my  1st consultation, hopefully to start IVF asap  What stage are you at on your cycle? sorry to hear your iui's werent successful/abandoned but hopefully IVF will get you that bfp   

Mrs R... Cant believe how quickly this month is passing..whoohooo for appts    i'm getting excited, worried and totally stressed out about my appt suppose it's all part of the 'fun'  

Saze....   easter hols spoiling your aqua natal sessions.. hope the pain is easing a bit  

Lil.... hope things work out for you   great news that a wee boy is on his way  

weenster...would love to see a wee pic of adam too,   computers are such a pain at times 

junnie...hope your coping with the milking     

Hope everyone else is ok... got AF yesterday ...earlier again... must be stress I reckon coz they're normally bang on time. Anyhow cant wait till next week to see whats going to happen    

sasha
x


----------



## Lyns (Aug 29, 2008)

Hi sasha

Good luck for your appointment next week then! In comparison to previous hospitals i have attended - the GRI has by far been the best so far! I am under Dr Yates, however I have also seen Dr Lyall and I must say that one is as nice as the other! The nurses are lovely and they get to know you because your in so often that its quite nice when they ask what you've been up too and stuff! I had 3 months there between my last IUI and my first IVF appt and the nurse noticed I'd had my hair all cut! It just seems to ease quite a stressful and emotional time when you have a nice friendly face to chat with! 

I'm in on Friday for a follie size scan and in again on Mon - so fingers crossed - I'll be in next week for my ec an et! I'm quite literally hoping my follies are like real easter eggs and that they have something in the middle of them


----------



## sashabasha (Apr 18, 2008)

Hey lyns, 

Thanks that has made me feel more at ease regarding my appt. So glad the 'team' at GRI sound so nice and friendly 
Goodluck for friday....here's hoping you've got the best easter eggs and they are whoopers   
I'll have my fingers n toes crossed for you for next week    it all goes to plan    



sasha
x


----------



## saze1982 (Jan 30, 2007)

YEY Newbies!!!!!!!!!! Just what the scottish board is needing cause it's very quiet in here !!!!!!!!!! 

Lyns and Fredlet - Welcome to the scottish board I am a Ninewells girl and there are plenty of GRI girlies in here too.  Lyns goodluck for Friday.  

sarah xxx


----------



## Fredlet (Apr 2, 2009)

Hi Lyns,
I'm a newbie to the scottish girls too. Good luck with scan tomorrow and for next week. 
Everything crossed for you
Take care and 
Kate


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

Howdy Lyn's and Fredlet,

You have found the best support a gal can have right here.
Wishing you both all the luck in the world for your treatments.  Just take it one step at a time and keep positive.

Hope all the Scottish gals are going to have a lovely easter weekend, we are off to Wick  for the weekend then Cody and I fly out to South Africa for 4 weeks   DH is not coming  we just cant afford for both of us to go.  Some sunshine and heat    and for the rest of the family and friends to meet Miss Cody.  Will be reading and keeping an eye on you all    

Lv
Bev


----------



## Lyns (Aug 29, 2008)

hey girlies! Hope your all having a lovely easter friday! Well I was at the clinic today for a scan. All ok so far. I do have bad PCOS, and on the previous IUI's the problem I had was that all the follicles were growing! This time they are all growing too, but their not too bad - I have a couple of bigger follies - so fingers crossed these grow bigger and the smaller ones stay small! 
Also got a lovely new bottle of snuff!!! Just what a girl wants! to take until I go in for ec, apparently this tops up the prostap injection. I was also advised today to eat a high protein diet and drink lots of water over the next few days! Nurse said it doesn't prevent OHSS by helps to keep it to a minimum to try and stop it happening to the extent where things may need to be abandoned! 

Zula - have a lovely holiday  

Kate, sarah and sasha - thanks for welcoming me onto the board! 

Lyns


----------



## sashabasha (Apr 18, 2008)

Hiya girls

Hope you have a lovely easter and get to eat lots of lovely eggs ...mmmm yum yum  
I'm off this weekend thankfully, have my best friend coming over tomorrow night for dinner and drinkies   

Zulu.....hope you have a wonderful time in South Africa, 4 weeks in the sun ...wow how lovely (and how jealous am I   ), sorry to hear your dh can't make it this time  . Enjoy showing your lovely little cody off   

Lyns....Glad to hear you scan went well, fingers crossed you get some good size follies for EC, but not too many   plenty of chicken and water for you this weekend then   take care and let us know how your next scan goes    

Rest of you girlies... hope all is well xx


----------



## Fredlet (Apr 2, 2009)

Hey Scottish girls,
Happy Easter 
We are off on a narrwboat hol in Macclesfield (I wanted a beach in Mexico- but hey)So won't be around for the next week.

Lyns -Everything crossed for you next week  

Sasha- Hope the appointment goes well- it sounds like your'e in good hands  

Great to meet you Zulu and Sarah 

Have a good one at catch up soon. I'll be thinking of you girls    
Kate


----------



## sashabasha (Apr 18, 2008)

Have a lovely holiday kate, hope you get some nice weather   

take care sasha x


----------



## weenster (Jan 13, 2008)

HI everyone,

Just typed in a big post and sods law, lost it all!  Anyway, hi to everyone (and the newbies!) and will catch up properly soon - need to go and feed Adam!

PS, managed to get a picture of him on ..... I think!

Weenster x


----------



## saze1982 (Jan 30, 2007)

Weenster - Adam is absolutely beautiful what a gorgeus head of hair!!

Hello everyone well what a lovely weekend the weather was great and it stayed dry all weekend what more could you ask for for easter weekend! Chocolate just isn't tasting the same to me so no eggs for me! But I hope you all ate my share.

WE NEED TO GET THIS BOARD UP AND RUNNING AGAIN!!!!! NEVER WAS THERE A DAY WHERE WE NEVER POSTED AND WE HAVE SOME GIRLS GOING THROUGH TX JUST NOW!! 

sarah xx


----------



## Mrs R (Nov 27, 2007)

hello to all the oldies & of course welcome to the newbies 

Sorry I've not been around for a few dys but I was down south visiting my relations in birmingham, it was a big family gathering, 8 adults, a 5yr old & 16mth twins...a bit like a Broons outing  but had a good time though!

TX update from moi....I'm having my prostap jab today to keep me down regged as thats my 3mths worth of Zoladex running out  I'm excited that we'll be on the ICSI highway again next week ....I'm at GCRM next wed for baseline & bloods.....bring on the stimming 

sarah - thats us all told off officially now   I'll no doubt be posting loads more these coming weeks as the TX insanity sets in for me  how you doing anyway? coping ok withou aquanatal?  How many choccie eggs did you much at the wkend?? 

weenster - OMG Adam is so cute! what a head of hair!!! He's a wee stunner!!! Did you have lots of heartburn when you were preg?  or is it a myth that babies with a full head of hair give their mums heartburn?? 

sasha - did you have a nice time with your friend? hope you weren't too hungover mrs!  what day have you got your appt? Hope it goes well, looking forward to hearing all about it!

where has everyone else disappeared to? ....aiky, junnie, lil, butter, lisa, etc etc

lots of luv 

Mrs R xx 


Bev - hope you all had a good time in Wick, have to say your south africa adventure sounds far more appealing though  Lucky you getting to escape the scottish weather for 4whole weeks, I'm very jealous! Your DH will miss you both. Hope you still manage to pop on while you're away 

kate - hello its lovely to 'meet' you  lovely to have you onboard! What a rotten day to get your BFN ....still this next cycle in May IS gonna be THE one!  I've had 2 ICSI cycles at GRI ( March last year & June last year), despite getting 2 BFN's the GRI were great. I hope they help you achieve you little miracle  My follow up was about 2mths after our last BFN, think it jst depends on how busy the unit is, hope it goes well when you have it. In the meantime have a good holiday on the narrowboat! 

lyns - hello   nice of you to join us on here, its fab!! Want to wish you loads of luck with your first IVF at GRI.....i found all the nurses & majority of the docs to be really nice. In my experience I didnt see eye to eye with DR Yates & thought his people skills left alot to be desired but hey ho, managed to avoid him after our little run in. It sounds like your TX is going really well, how did you get on yesterday with the scan? do you have a date yet for EC? wishing you loadsaluck hunni


----------



## Lyns (Aug 29, 2008)

Hey ladies! Hope you are all well! 

Went for my scan yesterday and I do my booster tonight and going in for ec on Thursday morning! Its all very exciting - but I have to say that due to the disappointment I have experienced with my IUI's, I feel like I'm cautiously positive! I'm sorry I don't have time to write more just now - but just leaving a wee msg to wish you all well


----------



## sashabasha (Apr 18, 2008)

Hey girls... me again  

Appointment is tomorrow, hoping they just say you'll be starting ivf in a month   though i suspect things will take alot longer and dreading if they say we'll just try this for 6months before we even think about ivf   just want to get on with it now and try something thats going to give me the best possible chance of getting and staying pregnant   

Mrs R ....sounds like you had fun on the broons holiday , how you been feeling now the zoly has finished?  bet you cant wait to start tx, so excited...have a feeling 2009 will be your year   hope the jab went well today and wasnt painful   
Had a good night with my friend, had a few cocktails but not too many  being good for a change  

Saze...thanks for the telling off  we all needed it   hope your feeling better these days  

Weenster.... what a handsome little fella you have there...absolutey gorgeous   definately a b/friend for little cody  

Lyns... glad your scans are going well ...whoohoo for EC on thurs     fingers crossed for you hun, stay in touch  

love n   to everyone else 

sasha
x


----------



## Aikybeats (Aug 14, 2007)

Sarah - am here hun.,  Soz been awol for a couple of weeks.  Have been off work so been away at the caravan and this and that so just never had a minute.

Welcome all the newbies

Hiya Mrs R - Sarah - Weenster and all the other girls - soz not had time to read your posts but hope you are all doing well.  Will catch up soon. - Sorry!!!!

Me and DP went to get more blood tests yesterday - Dundee says they want us to have these ones before we go through FET again.  Dont get the results for another 2 months - but its actually quite good as I know I cant rush into IVF again at the minute.

Well am back to work on Thursday - so thats the hols finished.

Hope you are all well and wish everyone that is going through TX just now the best of luck.

Speak soon.  Love axxxx


----------



## saze1982 (Jan 30, 2007)

sorry girls I wasn't giving you into trouble !!!!!!!!  If it wasn't for you guys for the past 2 years I don't think I'd have coped at all!

sarah xx

LOVE YOU ALL !!!!!!!! xxxx


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Hi Girls, 

Sorry not been posting not much happening and always working!!! 

Sarah, i think we do need to start posting again i read the thread all the time  how are you? The weekend was fab it was my first off in ages, we had a little party on the Fri so was a tad fragile on the Sat, off again this weekend, going to try and get my hair cut, whathave you been up too?

Mrs R, how are you? Cant believe you are starting again, its came round so quickly, how are you finding GRCM? We (well im) wanting to go there after our last go in Aug, if it doesnt work,ikt would mean alot of travelling though, but their success rates look fab.

Aiky, how was your caravanning holiday? I love camping, will try nd do it again this year at some point, really liked where we went last year, so might go back there. Hope the blood tests come back ok, have a fun day back at work!!

Sasha, good luck with the appt, our first appt we were told it would be 6 months at least before our 1st ivf, i started 7 weeks later, you never know     

Lyns, good luck for EC, have a fab drug free day!! I always felt weird not taking anything!! 

Weenster, loving the photo!! Loads of hair!!! How are you?

Kate, have a fab holiday!!! Hello dont think we have met before!! 

Bev, hello how are you? How is Cody? 

Hello to everyone, sorry if i have missed anyone 

Well working a late today, not really enjoying work just now, we moved wards, and to say its a disaster is not an exageration (?sp) its awful, they really didnt thnk this through as usual!! , had a look for others jobs and ther is nothing!!!

Also found out on anthoer thread that my cons has left!! Dont know who is taking over our care now, just hope they give me enough crinone gel as what was agreed to last me the full 17day wait, might email them just to find out.

Lisa xxxx


----------



## Mrs R (Nov 27, 2007)

morning folks 

1 week to go for me til I'm officially ICSI'ing again .....Feeling excited yet anxious  

Had my prostap last night.....jabbed into my buttock ....when she put the needle in at first it sprung back out....she said I had a tight bottom, that made me     2nd attemp was fine & it didnt hurt at all, just feels a bit bruised this morn but nothing to see.
I have to say I think I'm raring to go with this cycle.....bring it on!!! 

lisa - hello mrs, you have been working too hard! when bosses make decisions they never consult those that it will effect eh & it usually spells disaster!! Hope you's are muddling through! Whats this IF your aug cycle doesnt work   positivity mrs....IT WILL work!!  Anyway I've found GCRM fab so far, the consultant there Marco Gaudoin is a total gem, he was also my gynae for all my endo stuff so I trust him 100% and their results in terms of BFP's are fantastic, I'm soooooooo hoping some of marco's magic rubs off on me! I go on another thread on here for glasgow girls & GCRM cannot be praised high enough! Would be worth th travelling I'd say but I dont thinkyou're gonna need to worry about that cos you're gonna get good news this autumn!!!!     

sarah - I totally agree with you babes, this thread is a godsend & all you girls are a fab support mechanism......oooh its time for a big  

aiky - a nice relaxing break away in your caravan sounds just like what you needed! Did you have a good time? Thats good the hosp are doing extra blood tests, maybe this time it'll shed some light for you's & they can try something different with your FET  you're doing the right thing by taking some time out.....you've come through so much, enjoy some TX free time 

sasha - good luck today with your appt hunni, let us know how it goes! Hopefully you'll get the green light to start soon  Glad Zolly is over with, only have prostap to contend with for the next week cos hopefully I'll be stimming next week! 

Lyns - fab news luv! Hope your booster jab didnt hurt too much. Enjoy your jab free day today & wishing you all the best for EC tomorrow......heres to a good clutch of quality eggies   

lots of lu to one & all
Mrs R xx


----------



## saze1982 (Jan 30, 2007)

Lisa - where have you moved to is Jon still the SCN? I am bored being off cause not getting out and about doing normal stuff as much as I like so my house is permanently sparkling and DP is doing my head in every time he moves something :L I'm going to start applying for jobs around Nov/Dec time cause I really do not want to go back to 17 I hate it! 

MrsR - hey tight ass!! :L :L that made me giggle this morning.  COME ON THIS CYCLE!!!    

sarah xx


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Sarah, we ahve moved to through to 6, making it only GI,no other type of patients, really not working just now, hopefully it will in the end, yeah i really need a job too, there are none just now, only band 7/8, will have another nosey today i think. 

You can come to mine and make my house sparkle!!! 

Lisa xxx


----------



## lorna71 (Apr 8, 2009)

HI all

Another newbie just starting on the ICSI journey - at GCRM, going for consent appointment on 1st of June so getting quite nervous about it all.  Been trawling thro' all of the posts to glean any info I can on what is ahead and what I can do in the meantime to try and prep myself for it.  Went for acupuncture yesterday which was lovely...she is also a midwife so does lot of fertility treatment.

Any pearls of wisdom greatly appreciated
I look forward to getting to know everyone better

Lorna


----------



## Lyns (Aug 29, 2008)

hi girls! Hope your all having a lovely day today - even though the weather is rotten! I'm off work today and going for my ec tomorrow and at the moment, I am absolutely petrified! Didn't think I would be like this either! I suppose I would be okay if I was able to sleep through the whole procedure, but I suppose it depends on how well or not you take the sedation. 

Would love to hear some of your ec experiences to either terrify me more or put my mind at ease a little!

Hey Lorna - I suppose if I could give you any advice it would be to be cautiously positive. Its all too easy to get excited in the midst of the treatment, but I suppose I have learned the hard way and found that it is even easier to have your hopes and dreams dashed when you least expect it! Other than that - enjoy it!  Don't get too hastled by it all! I had 3 iui's and I'm now on my first IVF! I have to say that I feel this time - the IVF has drained all my energy - I'm just so so tired all the time. But rather than fight it, I'm just going with it and taking a wee nap here and there when I can. I'm excited and petrified about tomorrow - but all going well, fingers crossed, our test date would be on the day of my DH 30th birthday - and what a present that would be to give him!    

thanks
Lyns


----------



## whippet (Dec 29, 2007)

Lyns from my experience at GCRM I had ec twice and was unaware of the whole thing. Its natural to be anxious but honest it really is fine. How many eggs are they expecting did they say?

Welcome lorna

Sorry its brief margaret just woke

whippet x


----------



## sashabasha (Apr 18, 2008)

Well girls,

Appointment didnt take that long, just went over our history and told us the waiting list for IVF was 22 mths   , so it will probably be later this year we can start, that said we can try IUI first, because we are unexplained and have had 2 natural pregnancies they reckon we might have a chance with it. Might as well try something whilst waiting to get to the top of the IVF list. They also said that we can get to the top of the ivf list quicker if we try IUI first    Feeling a little disheartened   but might feel better when we get our appt through to start IUI.


lyns...goodluck hunni for tomorrow, hope all goes well    
lisa25... thanks for the goodluck wishes, perhaps i'll get a surprise in the post in the next couple of months to start IVF 
lorna...welcome and goodluck with your tx   

everyone else   n love 
sasha xx


----------



## saze1982 (Jan 30, 2007)

Hello Lorna welcome to the scottish board!! 

Sasha don't get disheartened you never know you might not even have to go through IVF, IUI might work! 

sarah x


----------



## weenster (Jan 13, 2008)

Hey lyns, good luck today, hope you get plenty of wee eggies!  I can't remember a thing about egg collection, although seemingly as they were wheeling me out of theatre I started saying that I was driving a tank and not to tell my hubbie     Not sure where that came from  

Hi to everyone else,

Weenster x


----------



## saze1982 (Jan 30, 2007)

Weenster - that's hillarious!!!!!!! I was seemingly telling DP when I got put back in the bay with the curtains round if he tried to have his wicked way with me I wouldn't tell anyone :L :L I think my brain has decided to block out all my tx's because someone on here was asking me stuff last night and I can't remember most stuff.  

Lyns - I hope you get lots of nice juicy eggs today.  

sarah xx


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Hi Girls, 

Lyns, good luck for today, hope they get loads of eggs!! I shouted "you f***er"  on my last ec to the doc    not very dignifide!!!! 

back on another late today, roll on the weekend, as im off!! Going out on Sat for a friends 30th

Lisa xx


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

Howdy Girls,

Good-luck Lyn,  

Lv
Bev


----------



## Lyns (Aug 29, 2008)

Hey girls!

Zula, Lisa, Saze thanks for all your positive encouragement for my ec! 

Well ec went fine - didn't really know much about what was going on - but I was in 50 mins which aparently is a long time for this procedure! Anyway we got 15 eggs!!!! I know cant believe it myself! And called today and found that 9 of the wee eggies fertilised! [email protected] in total shock! I think I have felt every emotion today!!!

Did the whole embarassing thing and told the wee sedation guy he was a lovely man  and also told one of the nurses she was my favourite nurse in the clinic!     this was actually true - but the horifying part of it and god I remember doing it, was telling them the name of the nurse who I wasn't keen on  !

Anyway I'm taking it easy and bk in tomorrow for our et!

Have a lovely weekend ladies


----------



## saze1982 (Jan 30, 2007)

Lyns - Fantastic news hun!! Get plenty of rest tonight and try to be as relaxed as you possibly can be tomorrow! I wouldn't be too embarassed as we all seem to have had some kind of experience under the sedation so I blame the drugs and I'm sticking to that story!!!!!    Good Luck for tomorrow and get those legs up in the air straight after lol 

sarah xx


----------



## sashabasha (Apr 18, 2008)

Great news lyns,

Glad to hear everything went well  what a result to have 15 and 9 to fertilise.... WOW   lol
Hope et goes well  
take care 
x


----------



## whippet (Dec 29, 2007)

Great fertilisation rate lyns now rest up  

whippet x


----------



## Mrs R (Nov 27, 2007)

its late so I'm gonna make this a quick one......

not much to report from me, cant wait for wednesday, just hope all is well with my scan & bloods when I go  so I can start stimming right away ...........Been thinking about acupuncture, has anyone used the woman that GCRM recommend Wondering whether to give it a bash this time around??  what's your opinions girls....yeah or neh

sasha - IUI is def worth a shout!! My friend has got twins thanks to IUI, hey if IUI works you'll not need to worry about the wait for IVF!! Good luck hunni 

lyns - hey its all been go for you mrs....well done with 15 eggies & wow great fertilisation rates!! You should hopefully get a few frosties as back up eh  god you've done so well  Good luck for your ET...its a breeze! 

lisa - have a good night out, sink a few vinos & cocktails for me 

lorna - lovely to have you join us  Good luck for your cycle! I'm at GCRM too, this is my 3rd cycle but 1st time at GCRM, they've been fab so far! Who is it you see for acupuncture?? I'm thinking about giving it a go this time around!

sarah - anything planned for the weekend? 

bev - have you had your break to wick? when are you jetting to South Africa? 

lil - hows you hunni? hope alls well

junnie - how's things with little Joshua?

luv to everyone else xx


----------



## saze1982 (Jan 30, 2007)

Mrs R - nothing much planned for me this weekend going away to meet my sister for lunch and that's about it for me. xx

sarah x


----------



## Lyns (Aug 29, 2008)

Hey everyone, hope your having a lovely weekend!

well I had et today and had two lovely wee grade A 9 out 10 embryo's put back, so   that the wee embies stick! 

Sasha - I would defo try the IUI too - I know a couple of people who have got pregnant with IUI !

Lisa - enjoy your night out! drink all the vino while you still can hunni!

Lorna - I'm sorry don't know much about the accupuncture - but I did speak with a girl at the clinic last week who defo thinks its helped her with her IUI! And saw her again and shes preggie!!

Anyway, going to go and put my feet up and milk it bigtime the fact that the hubby has to run around after me      !

Speak to you girlies later xx


----------



## saze1982 (Jan 30, 2007)

Lyns - Quite right milk it for all you can and here's to another 9 months of milking it heehee !!     

sarah x


----------



## sashabasha (Apr 18, 2008)

hey girls

Wot a lovely day eh ?? pity I was working till after six tonight   


Mrs R.... I think you should try the accupuncture.  Every little helps I say   I had reflexology last yr and I got preg after 1 session so I say give it a go   Thanks for the encouragement re the IUI it is great to hear success stories, make me feel a bit more upbeat about it   Good luck for wed     fingers crossed for you   

lyns... rest up hunni and make the most of the milking...we dont get to do it that often so go for it girl  

Saze... hope you had a lovely lunch  

lisa....hope the 30th goes well tonight and you get very drunk   hopefully no swirls in the morning though... I hate hangovers  

Hope everyone is doing well 
Sasha 
x


----------



## Mrs R (Nov 27, 2007)

lyns - congrats on being PUPO  good luck on your 2ww   

sasha - I think I am gonna try acupuncture, nothing ventured nothing gained 

sarah - hope you'd a nice lunch 

Not long back from the footie, we won 2-0 so I'm happy! Would luv a wee cheeky vino but I'm in 'my body is a temple mode'       

Mrs r xx


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

Howdy Girls,

Im typing this sitting in my Moms room in South Africa and its a beautiful day and far to hot     ( never happy hey)

Lyns, fantastic rate that and too lovely embies on board, rest up and just ring that bell when you need something, oh yes keep busy busy busy       

Our trip iu to Wick was really lovely, its so beautiful there, would really recommend it.  Arrived in SA on Friday, Cody was a wee Angel, she slept from Edinburgh to Paris, then slept from Paris to Johannesburg, we then could another flight which was only 2 hours she was awake but was soo good, thank goodness I was really nervous about the flying.
She is being so spoilt at the moment, only wished that she was old enough to remember it all, but Im sure there will be loads more visits.

I hear from DH that the weather in Scotland is lovely today, so I hope this is the sign of things to come, thinking of you all as always and sending lots of       

lv
Bev


----------



## saze1982 (Jan 30, 2007)

OMG Bev you are officially the scottish boards queen for posting from your holiday in SOUTH AFRICA!!!!!! The weather here today isn't too bad either but I don't think it's too hot   i's just sunny with blue skys in Dundee. 
I'm going out today don't know where but I need out of this house DP and me fell out big time yesterday over something very very silly and nothing serious but making him pay for making me cry for 2 hours!!!!! (as when i started I couldn't stop I think it was a hormone thing as in the end I couldn't remember what had made me cry) So until he says sorry I'm only giving him one word answers lol childish I know but it was all because he lost his season ticket and he blamed me for moving everything with my cleaning!!    

Lyns- PUPO princess how are you feeling today? 

MrsR - Wednesday will go fine !!!!!!!!!!! Everything seems to be going well (touch wood) on the scottish board just now! 

What's everyone else doing today?

sarah x


----------



## Fredlet (Apr 2, 2009)

Hi Scottish Girls,
Back from a mad week on the canals, wasn't exatly relaxing but did stop at a few canal side pubs 

Lyns- Congrats on a fab ec glad it all went well- Everything crossed for you and try to be good to yourself during your 2ww.    

Sasha- Sorry to hear the wait for IVF is so long but hopefully you won't need it and the IUI will work  

Lorna- Hi welcome to the scottish girls- I'm a newbie too (they seem a good bunch)

Mrs R- haven't tried accupuncture but have heard good things about it from others here.

Ok for my other bit of news which caught me completely by surprise is AF was late last week so did a test on Thursday and bugger me it was a BFP!!!!!!!!!!!!! We are both gobsmacked and cautiously delighted   Certainly didn't expect to find out we were pregnant on a canal boat in Stoke   We've done another 3 tests since and they've all come back the same. Will be heading to the GP tomorrow and have our review appointment at Ninewells on Tuesday. Well they said it was very unlikely that we'd concieve naturally but they did say never say never.
Not sure what happens next though - think we're off to buy a book today but any advice is more than welcome. I think we might ask Ninewells if they can give us an early scan, I'll relax a bit more if someone tells us that everything is going to plan. We just need this baby to say with us  

Anyway ladies am going to scoot just now but will be in touch soon.
Take care   and  for us all
Kate


----------



## saze1982 (Jan 30, 2007)

Fredlet - That's BRILLIANT news!!!!!!!!    When I got a natural BFP Ninewells were more than happy to scan me so what I'd do is go to your review appointment is it in the ACU or in outpatients area? If in ACU just ask them there and then don't be concerned if they aren't able to see a heart beat yet as you it might be too early. Brilliant news! 

sarah x


----------



## Lyns (Aug 29, 2008)

Kate

Congratulations hunni   I'm so please for you! 

Hope your taking it easy! Sorry girls just came on for a quick look! Will post you all later 

Lyns


----------



## sashabasha (Apr 18, 2008)

so happy for you kate, made my day reading that  
rest up hunni and all the very best for your scan on tues  (if you manage to get one) x x ​


----------



## lorna71 (Apr 8, 2009)

Hi Kate

Congratulations!!!!!!!!!  I hope you get the early scan to reassure you. 

Thanks to everyone who has replied to my post.  It looks like there is lots of positive energy on this board with lots of good results.

I look forward to posting more and more, I feel as tho Ive got so many questions but not if that makes sense.  I spend all my spare time on the internet researching what its all about and what is going to happen when i have my appointment in June.

Was out in the garden doing some work in the glorious sunshine, hopefully this will burn some much needed calories.

Ill post soon
Lornax


----------



## Mrs R (Nov 27, 2007)

hi girls 

not much happening with me.....only 2more sleeps to go til I'm at the GCRM again!!  I'm really hoping the scan & bloods are ok, hopefully they'll be fine so I can start stimming ASAP 

Kate - YIPPPPEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!! Thats fan-bloodi-tastic news hunni!!!!!! 
       
well done on a natural  
Absolutely delighted for you.......... ,  

sarah - hows you ma dear? did you go anywhere nice yest?  what are those silly boys like.....moaning about us tidying up  my DH is always losing stuff & insists on blaming me  Hope things are ok now &  the hormones have settled again 

bev - thats great you's have arrived safely in SA! Cody was as good as gold....she's a wee darling! Have fun & soak up some rays for me 

lyns - hows your 2ww going so far? Hope you've not gone   already!! 

lisa - how was the 30th celebrations  hope you weren't too hungover yest  

how is everyone else?? where are you all?? 

luv Mrs R xx


----------



## whippet (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi guys sorry not been around dad not been good but getting better again.

Mrs R 2 sleeps till GCRM bet your really excited feeling very positive for you this cycle   

Kate well done you au natural fantastic news.

Lisa 30 I wish I am getting ever nearer that other big milestone but not till next year so not thinking about it  . Hope you had a great birthday

Bev so glad you journey went well and what a star Cody was  

Lorna the girls here are fab they always have the answers to any questions and are friendly to boot   

Lyns how you holding up?

Sarah how are you doing kiddo?

Hi and sorry to anyone I have missed.

As for me Margaret doing great her smile melts me every single time. I went back on the old weight watchers today as I have 1 and a half stone still to lose. Thank god I get an extra 10 points cause breast feeding cause I am starving and really wanting puddings and chocolate!!

love to all
whippet x


----------



## sashabasha (Apr 18, 2008)

hiya girls, 

Hope everyone had a nice weekend  

Whippet....hope you get on well at WW   have you a pic of little margaret  would love to see her wee smile 

Kate ...how you doing hun, any other news on scans and such  hope your doing ok      

Mrs R...good luck for tomorrow, will be thinking about you      You tried the accupuncture yet 

Lyns... how's the 2ww going  u holding up      

Saze...How's you hunni? back to being a water baby yet now easter is over??  

Lorna... lots of positive energy indeed, dont know about you but keeps me sane  

bev...hope your having a lovely time in SA, cody's much better than me at flying by the sounds of it  

Hope everyone is ok... hello to anyone i missed 

sashabasha


----------



## Mrs R (Nov 27, 2007)

hi girls 

well 2moro is D-day for me.....I should get to see whats going on or not in those ovaries of mine, hopefully they'll be nice & sleepy after all the zoladex & prostap ....only thing is that today I've started having some brown discolouration as if AF is about to start ....whats that about  god only knows, suppose I'll need to see what they say tomorrow 

sasha - thanks for the good luck wishes, I'll update as soon as I can after my appt. I'm gonna ring the acupuncture clinic tomorrow to arrange some appointments so I'll keep u posted

whippet - been wondering how things were with your dad, hope he's ok now & is on the mend  Keep that positivity going for me hunni please!  little margaret sounds like a right wee cutie pie  Good luck for weight watchers....once the wee one's on her feet the weight will fall off you running around after her 

luv to everyone else, Mrs R xx


----------



## laura0308 (Apr 17, 2009)

Hi All,

Sasha invited me onto your board so hope you don't mind squeezing me in... 

We have been TTC for over a year now but got told 2 months ago that DP has V low sperm count so probably not going to happen au natural.

We have appointment with GCRM next Thursday for look around before we take the plunge and start the ICSI route.  Have been reading the website since we got told and has helped alot to hear your stories and to that you can survive this journey.

  thoughts to all waiting for tests,

Laura


----------



## Mrs R (Nov 27, 2007)

laura, hello  welcome aboard!! 
I'm jst starting ICSI at GCRM tomorrow, had 2 failed cycles at GRI but hoping that 3rd time it'll be lucky with GCRM  They've all been fab so far at the clinic, especially Marco Gaudoin, he's a total gem! Hope ICSI works for you 
looking forward to more posts from you

Mrs R x


----------



## Fredlet (Apr 2, 2009)

Hi Guys,

Hope you are all well.

Mrs R- good luck tomorrow   

Lyns-Hope you are coping with the 2ww 

Sasha-   hope you are feeling more positive   any more on the IUI??

Well as for me the gp did another test today and has confirmed a BFP  . 
However we went to acu for our follow up appointment after the dec icsi and they told me that they weren't surprised that the last cycle didn't work as I didn't respond well to the drugs, my ovaries are older than I am and our eggs and embryos weren't up to much!- and we thought we were only dealing with low sperm count and poor motility. She topped it off by saying that I have a 1 in 3 chance of mc and if I do they'll want us to try naturally for 18 months despite the fact that we're at the top of the list for NHS tx. Oh and not to let my emotions run away with me and not to plan any anti-natal care yet. Some people really know how to take the shine off.  


Sorry to rant but it is so frustrating -it's not what is said sometimes it's how it's said. This is these people's job but our lives.

On the plus side we have a BFP and I mustn't forget it -we are so lucky and blessed to get this far- I just need this baby to stay with us    DH says that 2 in 3 is the first time the odds have been in our favour.  
We have also been booked in for a scan in 2 weeks time which will be week 7 so everything crossed for then.

Anyway ladies as I can't have a glass of wine or a soak in the bath I'm away to walk the dog.
Take care and I'll be back when I'm more sane 

Kate


----------



## Mrs R (Nov 27, 2007)

kate - just you take things easy hunni & look after yourself & that precious little beanie  never mind those eveil folk at the acu     
keep thinking positive....your DH is right, the odds are most definitely in your favour


----------



## whippet (Dec 29, 2007)

Kate dont let them steal your moment you are and ahave been confirmed PREGNANT  Now you enyoy it honey its been a while coming  

Sashabasha will ask other half re pic I am a bit of a techno failure  

Mrs R only 1 sleep left yeh   You mind and give Marco my best he is a wee doll. Good luck for sleepy ovaries waiting to be stimulated    

Laura welcome honey I am sure you will get on well at GCRM. I am one of their sucess stories - baby now 15 weeks their stats are great but I am sure you have read that good luck  

whippet x


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

Hi Ladies,

Mrs R wishing you all the luck today                         

Kate    and that what it is, sometimes the ACU's can be quite cruel, and insensitive, but I know from experiance that they always tell it like it is, hardly taking into account our feelings.  Anyway you did it on your own and in my eyes that make you and DH both winners.  Just do take it easy and get DH to run about for a wee while for you.  Good-luck for that scan too.

 Laura and welcome, there is alway room for more in this inn       Good-luck on your ride, you will find all the support you need right here 

Hey Sasha, Cody got to sleep in one of those cots in the plane, did I now half wish it was me     

Whippet, how your Dad getting on   

Sarah hows you and Bubs  

Lisa hope you are doing okay  

Lyns hope the   is not driving you mad 

Hi to everyone I missed too.

Cody and I are doing fine her in SA, although I think my Scottish friends back home have sent the rain  , the locals are so happy they say its cooler  , more like a Scottish summer Id say    anyway they are all running around in jersays    .  Today the country is voting for a new presidant, so its a public holiday, not always a good time here, so we will wait and see what happens.  Things have really gone down since I was here 2 years ago, I makes me appreciate living in the UK so much, at least the Goverment governs there.

Anyway Cody is telling me its time to get off the computer and feed her   
Lots of love to you all
Bev


----------



## weenster (Jan 13, 2008)

Hi all,

Mrs R, good luck today, will be on later to see how it went!

Kate, try to stay positive, did they also tell you that the odds are 1 in 3 for miscarriage for most couples at this time  They told me exactly the same at my epas unit when I was pregnant and I cried so much that they had to get a consultant to come in and speak to me!!      Seemingly once you hear the heartbeat though it's down to one in 10 then very rare after 12 weeks.  Try to stay positive, remember it's better to be facing these odds than not be preggers at all!!!  

Hi Bev, hope you're enjoying your time away - I saw it on the news about the elections and it made me think of you!  

Hi everyone else!

Weenster x


----------



## Fredlet (Apr 2, 2009)

Hi Ladies,

Feeling a little more sane today- thanks for your support and sorry for yesterdays rant. 

Weenster- No they didn't tell me that- Thank you   makes it better. Absolutely this is the furthest we've got and a 2 in 3 chance is MUCH better than a no chance.We just have to stay positive and pray   

Mrs R- thinking of you today- everything crossed all goes well 

Lyns-  

Bev- Hope you're having a fab hol despite the rain 

Thanks again everyone for your support. Will check in again soon

   for us all

Kate


----------



## Lyns (Aug 29, 2008)

hello ladies

How are you all! Not been on this much over the last few days because all I seem to do is sleep! Think the whole injections/procedures has taken it right out of me over the last few weeks and this is it all catching up with me! 2ww - Nightmare already!!! I went back to work yesterday - started the day about 5.45am with the pessary half hour because I start work at 8am! Couldn't get into my lovely works uniform - so bloated and took a horrible headache through the day and just wished I had taken a 2 week sickie like my boss suggested. However, today I have felt fine and normal! 

I had that horrible teary moment on Monday when all I thought about was my test day and whether it would all be working or not - however I realised that I would send myself insane if I carried on like this, so I am now   and thinking positive. 

Kate - I'm still so pleased for you and your BFP

Laura - welcome to the board - I have only been on here a few weeks and I love being able to come on and get support from the girls going through similar situations! And ask away with your questions and we'll answer any we can!

Sasha - hope your having a lovely holiday with your family

Whippet - thinking of you with your dad being not too well

Mrs R - let us know how your appointment goes!

Hope everyone else is well! 

Take Care Ladies 
Lyns x


----------



## Mrs R (Nov 27, 2007)

hiya girls

lyns - stay sane hunni  the 2ww doesnt get any easier but you're doing the right thing by keeping busy but resting as well, I'm saying   for you too 

kate - hope you're feeling more upbeat luv!! You've waited a long time for this so you should be extatic & over the moon!!! keeping you & beanie in my   too

weenster - thanks for thinking of me today hunni 

bev - hope your weather picks up over there so u can catch some rays  also hope all goes well with the election etc. Loadsa   for you & Cody

whippet - never saw the lovely marco today ....but did get my scan done by the equally lovely Colette!

well here goes for a bit of a moan from me.... 
things didnt quite go as planned today at GCRM ......despite 3mths of zoladex & a jab of prostap my ovaries are still too active  I've got quite a few follies in the ovaries when obviously they should be sleepy & inactive. There was evidence of a cyst on my right ovary, but they werent too bothered about that.
My blood results showed that my oestrogen level was a bit too high......so long & short of it all is that things have been slightly delayed, I've now got 1weeks worth of Norethisterone tablets to bring on a heavy bleed, hopefully by 3rd May time I'll have had an AF, ovaries will be quiet & I can start stimming around the 5th May. Bit disappointed the balls not rolling but need to jst get on with things.
Brought all the drugs home & got our demo for the menopur jabs so we're prepped & ready! Just need my ovaries to start behaving now!!! 
Trust me to be different & outta the ordinary eh 

catch up again soon folks
Mrs R xx


----------



## sashabasha (Apr 18, 2008)

Hey girls  

Mrs R... so sorry things never went to plan today   ovaries   Hopefully though the new meds will do the trick and you'll be stimming early may       keep your chin up   wont be long in going in  

Lyns... sorry to hear your having a bit of a tough time with the 2ww  I dont know how i'm going to handle it, I'm a nightmare with AF arriving   Glad though your feeling a little better now, rest up hunni    

Kate....   was so angry reading what they said to you at the follow up appt.  As your hubby said the odds are in your favour, and dont forget you've beaten the docs odds already by getting pregnant on your own too     for you hunni  everything will be fine for you hun 
No more news yet for the IUI keep running to the door when I hear the posty   hopefully this week or next I should get a letter coz she did say she'd start us on IUI straight away  cant wait 


Bev... hope your still enjoying SA and the sun comes back out for you again over there     for little cody 

whippet..yeah a pic would be lovely  get some tech help soon  

laura....welcome hunni to the board, glad the girls on here can offer you some more advice on gcrm  

Everyone else hope you are all well 

sasha


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

Mrs R heres a wee ovaries dance just for you.............

                                                                        

Lv Bev


----------



## Mrs R (Nov 27, 2007)

hey girls 

Feeling ok about the slight delay to proceedings....best to be in 100% tip top form for starting eh!!!!
I'm popping the pills but jst hoping when AF does show up that she's not hellish! 
I'm having my 1st acupuncture session this afternoon....nothing ventured nothing gained 

whats everyone up to this weekend?? 

bev - wow I've never had an ovary dance all the way from South Africa, thanks a million for that, hope it works its magic 

sasha - you still stalking the postie mrs  hope you find out about the IUI real soon

whippet - hope your dad is improving each day 

sarah - how are you pet?

where are all the 'oldies' on this thread?   ....you all know who you are , I'm missing you all!
Of course its good to have the 'newbies' posting too though 

have a good weekend everyone
Luv Mrs R xx


----------



## lorna71 (Apr 8, 2009)

HI Mrs R

Just thought I d let you know I had acupuncture for the 1st time last week n it was good.  I could definitely feel something move up my 'meridians', so I am all gung hoh to start it properly before I start my journey on ICSI.

Enjoy and I hope it works for you too

Lornax


----------



## smeghead (Jul 2, 2007)

Hi there girlies,

Just writing to say I too had accupuncture prior to my last 2 attempts of IVF and I felt so relaxed about the whole thing it was great, alas it didn't help IVF work for us but my fingers and toes are crossed that it benefits you guys as you say nothing ventured nothing gained. I do keep up to date with whats going on in this thread though our own journey is over, but it is nice to hear of others wishes coming true.

Fingers crossed

Love Lou x


----------



## laura0308 (Apr 17, 2009)

Hi everyone,

Still feel really shy about posting but thought I should stop reading and start doing.

Mrs R I agree better to be tip top before you start but hope the waits not too bad. To everyone else hope you are all coping well and feeling positive.

I am scared witless and keep waking up with the most ludicrous of worries.  
Just think I need to start the journey and then at least I will be doing something.

Have a few questions if anyone can answer them, got some info through and it said we have to have HIV, Hep B & C tests.  Can our docs so this so that we are ready to go or do the GCRM want to do this?  I am due a smear test next Monday so will have that done by docs and had a rubella test done when we started TTC so am sure can get copy of that result from doc.  

Hope you all have a great weekend planned I have a lovely fireplace that needs cleaning   Guess thats what comes with renovating an old house.  

   to all.

Laura


----------



## arcadia (Apr 7, 2009)

Hi girls

Hope it's ok for me to join this thread?

I'm based in Edinburgh but will be going to GCRM for treatment. We have MFI (count fine but poor morphology and motility) so think it will be ICSI from all my internet research. We have our first appointment on 7th May which is a Fertility Assessment and then seeing the consultant on May 30th. Looking forward to getting some answers after over 1.5 years ttc.


Laura - I had that letter too about the HIV, Hep B & C tests. I was thinking of asking GP but then it will be in our medical records that we requested it and I'm not sure how that will affect applying for insurance in the future? I think we need to get tested for them before every round of treatment so was kind of including them in the overall cost in my head but I could well be completely wrong on that! I had my smear last week so hoping I get the results through before we go. Enjoy cleaning the fireplace - my weekend will be equally exciting, I'll be studying 

Hope no-one minds me gate-crashing, I am having a very bad bitter day  

Arc


----------



## saze1982 (Jan 30, 2007)

Hi Girls sorry no time for personals I got some bad news at my scan yesterday but all the answers to my fertility problems I have diagnosed with a bicorneute uterus and I'm sooo scared as this puts me at a high chance of going into labour very early as not enough room to go full term. I'm sooooo scared I just want my baby to be safe and healthy.  

sarah x


----------



## lorna71 (Apr 8, 2009)

Hi Laura and Arcadia

I am a couple of months ahead of you in the journey of ICSI at GCRM and had much of the same questions.  Your GP can do you HIV, Hep B,C for you.  There will be no impact on your insurance as most insurance documents only ask you if you have had a positive test not if youve had a test....one of the first bloods they do as soon as your pregnant is an HIV test these days so not the same stigma as there used to be.  GCRM can do it for you but we thought we would save the money and put it towards other treatment, you only need the results at your consent appointment which is after you see the consultant.

Hope this answers some of your questions

Lorna
x


----------



## sashabasha (Apr 18, 2008)

Sarah sending you MASSIVE HUGS. I saw you popped into the chat the other night and spoke with Sarah30, hope she could give you some more advice.     for you hunni, Hope you are less stressed today about things, I know thats easier said than done. I'm sure everything will turn out just fine for you. I'll be saying a wee  for you and bubs. 



Sasha


----------



## sashabasha (Apr 18, 2008)

Hi arcadia and welcome to the thread...wishing you lots of luck for your tx 


Sashabasha


----------



## laura0308 (Apr 17, 2009)

Hi girls,

Arc we should be there around same time.  Going on Thursday for a look around GCRM and hope to start everything pretty soon after that.  

Have decided just to get all the tests done at GCRM as this will be easier to manage for us and an extra £200 feels like a drop in the ocean of the costs and worth it to stop rushing around at moment.  

Thanks Lorna for your thoughts, how is your journey with GCRM progressing?  Will be really good to have someone that will have done it first.  How long did it take to get an appointment for the SA and ovarian assessment?  Can only really make Thursday nights.

Best wishes to all, fireplace is now clean but so many more jobs have got my name on it so better get back to them.

Hope you are all enjoying the sunshine.

   thoughts &     to all.

Laura


----------



## Mrs R (Nov 27, 2007)

popping in to check on you all 

hope you're all having a good weekend!!!! 

Well I'd my 1st acupuncture on Fri & it went really well, felt really relaxed afterwards & been having great sleeps since so all good  Back again on Thurs this week!
Still popping the norethisterone tabs but no sign of a bleed yet 

sarah - try & not worry hunni, they've found out about your uterus now so at least they'll be closely monitoring you! Dnt let this get you down, they'll have yours & bubbas safety as their primary concern! Did you get good images of jnr at the scan? 

lorna - I enjoyed my acupuncture too  she never mentioned my meridians but was checking pulse points etc so maybe thats what she was feeling. I'm there again on Thurs so I hope she can help work some magic for me this time around!

lou - how are you babes? its so nice of you to still check up on us hunni 

laura - once you start posting there'll be no stopping you  like the other girls have said, if you want to save some money get your gp to do as many of the tests as poss & then take copies of the results to GCRM. The staff at GCRM are fab so of course ask them anything thats concerning you but dont forget you've got all of us on here too!  

arc - lovely to have you onboard! I'm jst about to start my 3rd TX....this time at GCRM, they're brilliant so you'll be in expert hands!! hope you've not been studying too hard 

hope everyone else is having a nice weekend
Mrs R xx


----------



## sashabasha (Apr 18, 2008)

Mrs R.... 

Hope AF turns up for you soon     so the stimming goes to plan this time  

Glad the acupuncture went well    I too have been thinking about acupuncture, are you seeing someone through the clinic  I've had a browse on the internet and there is a girl that does it in Johnstone (westfield surgery) might give her a call and see   

Have had acupuncture before at a chiropractor, the needles didnt bother me too much and well suppose I need to get use to them anyway  

I havent been sleeping properly for ages and my teeth are baring the brunt of the stress (grinding my teeth during my sleep, my dentist is having to make me a gumsheild it's that bad   ) 

Anyway enough of my babbling  

Hope everyone is doing ok 

sashabasha


----------



## Fredlet (Apr 2, 2009)

Hi Guys

Hope you are all well and enjoying the weekend 

Mrs R- Hope AF isn't too bad when it arrives -just getting in the best shape for a bfp  . Sounds like the acupuncture was good- I should look into it.

Sasha- Take care of those teeth m'dear . Any IUI news??

Hello Arcadia, Laura and Lorna-good luck with your journeys- best board for support here 

Sarah-     they'll be keeping a special eye on you and your baby. Try not to worry although it's easier to say than do I know

Lyns- Hope you are not going too  with 2ww  

We are still waiting for a 1st scan on the 5th May - just want someone to look at a grainy pic and say everything's alright.   

I am also heading back to work tomorrow after 6 weeks off- (had my gallbaldder out last month, which is why BFP was even more of a surprise ) Could definitely get used to a life of leisure but daytime tv is really bad. Problem is the kids I work with can sometimes be quite full on so I need to talk to my boss- wouldn't choose to tell them at this stage but can't get in any risky situations.

Anyway will stop rambling as I have a mountain of washing to sort 

Take care everyone and will be in touch    

Kate


----------



## weenster (Jan 13, 2008)

Hi all,

Just a quickie from me,

Sarah, don't be disheartened by the bicornuate uterus I have that too (and two cervixes thrown into the equation!!)!  I went into labour at 38 weeks and had a natural delivery (with forceps ) and adam was fine!  Seemingly it's quite common and a lot of people go through their entire life not knowing!!!  I did get extra scans towards the end though, and I think there's a higher chance of needing a c section if things go on a bit ...... but you'll end up with the perfect result at the end.  Did they tell you how the baby was lying?  I had the baby in one entire horn (v weird, especially as I got further on in my preg - my bump was to one side!!) with a split or septum down the middle.  The other side of my uterus was seemingly at the pre-pregnancy size!!!  If you've got any other questions, you know where I am!  Remember you've come this far, don't get down now!!!  

Weenster x


----------



## Lyns (Aug 29, 2008)

Hello ladies

well its only been a few days since I was last on and I cant believe all the newbies that are on here! I hope everyone is well and had a lovely weekend! 

I've kinda been popping on between here and the 2ww board! Symptom spotting is what I'm up to! Got my test on Friday - all ok so far - feeling great at the mo so I don't know whether this is a good sign or not! I have had very very very light tummy cramps every now and then over the last few days - but nothing I would say is period pain - so I'm going to try and stay optimistic!

I would luv to hear from any of you ladies who have had a successful 2ww and compare symptom watch    

Lyns


----------



## whippet (Dec 29, 2007)

lynns stay positive I had cramps from 8days post ec, daughter 16weeks on wednesday   good luck

whippet x


----------



## Mrs R (Nov 27, 2007)

nothing new to report with me but didnt want to read & run     

lyns - not too much longer to go, stay sane hunni  hope you're gonna be posting those 3 magic letters on Fri     

sarah - how are you luv 

fredlet - I'm expecting my AF to arrive at the weekend  I'm seeing the acupuncture woman again on thurs so she's gonna do some points to try & help AF & uterus  It might be worth looking into if you're after some relaxation etc, I'm going cos I've heard gr8 results when combining acupuncture with TX. Roll on 5th may for that scan   How was being back at work? you're doing right thing by telling your work the good news, how did it go? dont want you taking any unnneccessary risks, jellybean is waaaay too precious 

sasha - fingers crossed AF should be here by weekend & all going to plan I'll stimm on 5th may  I'm going to acupuncture up in Park Circus in Glasgow, it was recommended by GCRM, she's been treating a few of the GCRM girls & has had favourable results!!  Let me know if you want the number of the woman. The needles dont bother me either & I'm gonna be a pin cushion soon anyway  She done points on my ankles, calfs, tummy, wrists & forehead last week, felt really relaxed  and had great sleeps at the weekend so acupuncture just might save your gnashers  I'm looking forward to thursdays!!

loadsaluv to everyone else
Mrs R xx


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Hi Girls, 

Sarah, try not to worry, they know now which is good, they can put a plan in  place  , how are you?

Mrs R, how are you? I was thinking of trying acu too this time round  Cant believe you are starting stimms next week!!      

Lynns, not long now, how are you feeling?       

Welcome all the newbies!!!! There so many  Hope you are finding your way round ok.

Sasha, hope the shield works  

Hello to everyone, not much happening with me...................... except im going to the proud owner of my new car hopefully next week!!!! So excited, its more than what we wanted to pay, but its gorg and fast and immaculate!!!!  

Lisa xxxxx


----------



## Mrs R (Nov 27, 2007)

hey lisa, what kinda new car did you get? 
Mine is up at the end of the year so I'll be on the hunt myself later in the winter 
I'm doing ok, popping the pills to bring on a bleed which should hopefully start over the weekend, all bng well I'll stim as of 5th may ......i hope & pray


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Mrs R, we are getting a black Audi TT!! Not that practical, it does have back seats though!! I love it!!! Will need to pop up a pic of it 

             

There is a wee af dance for you!!!

Lisa xxxx


----------



## sashabasha (Apr 18, 2008)

hey girls, how are you all

Lyns...fingers crossed for tomorrow hun...           

Lisa... New car sounds amazing...happy driving when you pick it up  

Mrs R.... any sign of af    it comes this wkend for you. I am going to wait to see if af arrives this wkend too before booking any acu  (always optimistic   I live in hope  

Sarah...how you doing?? Must be reassuring to hear that weenster has the same condition and everything went fine for her eh ?

Fredlet....how you doing hunni??  How is it being back to work       

Well guys still waiting on my letter, so dh called the hospital yesterday and he was told there was a 3 wk back log   wish they told us that at the hospital...so looks like it will be at least another week before we hear anything. I have holidays from work end of may/june so was hoping to start tx then, that way work dont need to know. Not looking likely thats going to happen now  

One other thing, I was in the chat the other night and someone asked if I have been given a AMH test...I don't know  Is this one of the standard tests taken during investigations? She also got me worried saying that coz I had 2 m/c's their might be smthg wrong, told her the hospital didnt seem too bothered coz both were chemical pregnancies. I got really upset the other night thinking about it    (also didnt help that the second baby would have been due that day and well I do have PMT too   Any thoughts on whether I should mention the m/c's to the hospital again and see if they can take bloods to test why these happened?? My doc wont investigate them until i've had 3   the chat person even suggested that i have a make believe m/c   so the doc would do smthg but no way would I do that....

Sorry for the rant 

Sashabasha


----------



## snzk (Mar 27, 2009)

Hi,
I am going to  GCRM next week and will start ICSI treatment. Expecting to start DR on Wed.. Very excited but very nervous.
Lorr.


----------



## sashabasha (Apr 18, 2008)

Wishing you all the best for your tx sznk . Good luck    ​


----------



## laura0308 (Apr 17, 2009)

Hi all,

Hope everyone is doing great and tx are going well.     to all.

Mrs R - hope you start soon and can get cracked on with Tx, keeping fingers crossed & sending    thoughts.

Well I went for a look around GCRM today and ended up just getting ovarian assessment (AMH) done seeing as I was there anyway. Wondering if anyone can tell me what is normal number of follicles - when they were doing internal scan nurse said she could see 4 follicles on each ovary so 8 possibles.  Is that enough guess that would mean a max of 8 eggs have heard some have 15 so am now panicking that I must be showing my age (37 in 2mnths time) and ovaries have slowed down.  Any help would be lovely!!!!!!

Don't get results until 28th May think may panic till then.

Loads of         to you all.

Sorry not big message writer    will try and do better    

Love lots 
Laura


----------



## snzk (Mar 27, 2009)

Hi Ladies,
Thanks for the welcome Laura. It is good to read about other girls also going to GCRM. The NHS refused to add me to their waiting list as the week after my referral acceptance I turned 39yrs and the cut off is 38 and they didn't take into any account my cancer. The GP did all the following: smear test/HIV,HEP B&C/ Rhubella check and also CF screening (my brother is CF and I am a carrier so my DP needed screening). My brother is now 41yrs, had heart & lung transplant 10yrs ago - and donated his heart to someone else.... Anyway, there shouldn't be any issue with your GP doing this and get the GP to print you copies of the results to take to GCRM. 
Mrs R. hoping everything goes well for you at GCRM.
I go 6th May to start Down regulation. 

Wishing you all the best of luck
xxx Lorraine.


----------



## snzk (Mar 27, 2009)

hi, and sorry....sashabasha.....also thanx for the welcome. I'm still finding my way round this...will get the hang of it eventually !!!


----------



## sashabasha (Apr 18, 2008)

No worries snzk  

Sorry to hear you couldnt get tx on the NHS   They can be so strict with their rules...besides your best going private coz all you'd do is wait otherwise  

Great that you start soon  yay fingers n toes crossed for you hunni     

 sashabasha


----------



## Lyns (Aug 29, 2008)

hey ladies

just a wee post to let you know that I got a BFN today ! I'm gutted ! I'm going to have a wee break from it all for a few months, however I just thought I'd come on and wish all you ladies starting and going through your treatment, all the very best. I have found great support from you all just coming on here and seeing and hearing how other people feel about their treatment. Going to ban IVF talk in my house for a wee while and try and get a wee holiday before the rollercoaster ride begins again.

Best of luck ladies
Lyns


----------



## sashabasha (Apr 18, 2008)

Lyns

So sorry hun to hear that     Can understand you wanting some time out. Hope you manage to get away somewhere nice. 

Take care and see you back here when you feel up to it. 



Sashabasha


----------



## Mrs R (Nov 27, 2007)

hey everyone, I Finished my tabs on thurs night so I'm awaiting the visit frm the    Just hope she shows soon as GCRM want to start me on stimms as of 5th May! I dont want any further delays, I'm starting to get    now,          
Had another acupuncture session on Fri & last night was the best nights sleep I've had in months  
Busy weekend ahead, hope you've all got something nice planned  

lyns -   I'm so sorry hunni it wasnt too be  A BFN is never easy to deal with, stay close to DH cos lots of cuddles help  

Lorraine - its lovely to have you on the thread  GCRM are brill so you'll be in safe expert hands there!! Only a few dys til you start down regging....good luck 

laura - I done a reply on the other thread but I'll say the same thing again, dont worry about the follies jst now, the clinic will give the correct doseage to get maximum results from your ovaries, the drugs will make your ovaries produce more follies during stimms so dont you be stressing til the 28th, everything will be fine 


sasha - how u doing luv?? typical hosps having backlogs!!!!  I'm sure you will have had an AMH done, its just acquired thru a blood test & helps them determine your response & doseage! Def mention your 2 m/c's again at the clinic & see if there is anything else you could do this time different. Ignore any negative advice that you've heard, stay stress free luv! If your AF has to come then I hope it hurries up but it'd be even better if she was awol for 9mths  

lisa - Audi TT, good on you!! A wee sporty number jst in time for the summer!! Happy Driving chick 

how's everyone else?? 

I'll hopefully be back on soon to report AF 

Mrs R xx


----------



## LIL41 (Sep 15, 2007)

Hi Ladies

So sorry I haven't been on for a while.   It's been very hectic at work over the last few weeks and I've just be so exhausted by the time I get home.   Work's over now (finished yesterday - got 5 weeks annual leave then straight into maternity leave).   I'm hoping to catch up with some lost sleep, lost exercise, lost days, lost ............................   Other than tiredness I'm feeling OK.   Junior is still active, especially the 8pm to 10pm slot when I'm sat down with my feet up.   Resorted to putting the remote control on my belly for DH as he has problems seeing him moving about from his corner of the sofa.   Out of the corner of his eye he can see it begin to seesaw or jump up and down - then it's sit back and the show begins.

Still waiting on decision about delivery, etc and waiting on follow up cardiac MRI scan.   My problem seems to have deteriorated very slightly but still below the panic stage for the Consultant (wish I could say the same for me).   Have started ante natal classes - whit a hoot they are.   The midwife spends the first hour frightening the s**t out of usand it takes the Physio the whole of the second hour to bring usback down, telling us it's never going to be as bad as we think - and remember girlies there are drugs to help you.   Aye right.

Anyway welcome to all the newbies.   This site has pepped up again and it has just take me an age to read through all your posts.   I'll take me a wee while to get back up to speed but my thoughts have been with you all over the last few weeks.

Mrs R - is it Ruth you're seeing in Glasgow.   I saw her before my last frozen transfer and during my 2WW (after that the travelling was getting just a bit too much).   She lovely and very calming.   Say hi to her for me.   You can remind her I was the one with the facial pain too.    Here's a wee AF dance:-

               

Sasha - I do the grinding thingy too and I'm on my second nightguard.   Not a pretty sight for DH in the morning but I dread to think what my teeth would be like without it.

Sarah - oh hun you're having a bit of a crap time aren't you.   My friend also had your problem but they didn't find it until they had her on the table for her section (she had a few other probs too) but it did explain a lot of the problems she'd had.   Both she and her baby are both fine and thriving.   As Weenster says though, now they know about the problem, they'll keep a closer eye on you and bubs just to make sure everything is ticking along nicely.

Anyway, Gaviscon is shouting (heartburn's a nightmare at times).   Will try to stay in better touch now I'm off.

Lots of  

Lil xxx


----------



## Mrs R (Nov 27, 2007)

lil lovely to hear from you hunni 
Cant believe thats you finished up now, how many weeks u got left now?
Thats good jnr is putting on a nightly entertainment show for you both, what a clever cookie 
Hope you get a decision soon about delivery plan, def take all the drugs that are on offer 
Glad the antenatal classes are going well, I'm sre forearmed is forewarned, but it'll not be as bad as you imagine  
It is Ruth that I'm seeing, I forgot thats who you'd gone too as well.
I've found the sessions good but I was kinda hoping I'd only need a few around ET time but she's keen to see me more often, eeek at the cost but hey in for a penny in for a pound! 
Feels like AF may be on the cards later this aft! 

Hope these next few weeks ahead you can find some you time, lots of luv xxxx


----------



## LIL41 (Sep 15, 2007)

Hey Mrs R

The needle lady is wonderful but the sessions can be a drain on resources.   From recollection I went a couple of times a week from just before transfer to just after 2WW.   She was keen for me to continue after my BFP but the travelling and the expense just got too much.   Just do what you can manage and don't worry about whether you should go as often as she says, just look on each session as a we bonus treat for yourself and your embie.

I'll be 33 weeks on Thurs and its actually all going in quite quickly just now.   All we've really organised so far as Junior's wheels as for everything else I'm only going with the absolute basics (when I eventually get a chance to go shopping - been kinda avoiding it, still in that 'what if' place and don't want to tempt fate and all that).   Our 'remodelling works' in the house are still ongoing so I've really got nowhere to put anything.   We're fast running out of time and I'm trying not to panic.   DH just keeps saying don't worry and it'll all sort itself out in the fullness of time.   Typical man.

Here's another AF dance:-

           

Love Lil xxx


----------



## laura0308 (Apr 17, 2009)

Hi All,

How is everyone?  Enjoying the long weekend I hope...  We have been painting again   1 and a half rooms done only 9 to go...though have to finish build some of them first!!!!  

Mrs R - thanks so much for your reply, think you worry about everything during this time.   
Has your AF came? Hope its short and a breeze.    

Snzk - hope to hear how you are getting on at GCRM.  Think we will be 1 - 2 months behind you for ICSI.

Well sorry must cut this short body is aching and am falling asleep.  

Hope everyone enjoys their day off,

Take care        &     thoughts to all,

Lots of love

Laura


----------



## sashabasha (Apr 18, 2008)

hiya girlies  

Mrs R..... Any luck with those AF dances, she appeared yet    sounds like you've taken to acu like a duck to water   So glad it's making a difference for you   I've decided to wait and see the hospital before trying acu, but I'm booking a spa day at 'pure' in silverburn in the next few weeks   just a little treat with my mum and sis 


Laura... Sounds like you have a castle there to decorate   will be worth all the hard work in the end i'm sure   

Lil.... must be great to know you dont have work to go to now   you can get organised for the little one coming and take some time out for yourself and relax when the remodelling is done     hope your MRI scan goes well hunni   


Sarah.... hunni how's you ?? you've been quiet  

Bev...how's SA ?? bet the suns shining over there...blinking winters days here     

kate...How's you hun? goodluck for your scan 2mrw      

Well my AF came with a bang   , talk about cramps   .... OMG i was in agony this morn, 2 painkillers, hot water bottle and a bath to try and make it more bearable...worst i've had in a while...perhaps my pain threshold has changed, usally aint is bad as that...but hey ho The joys of being a girl eh?

Hope everyone else is ok 

Sashabasha


----------



## Fredlet (Apr 2, 2009)

Hi Guys,
Hope you are all well and having a good long weekend. I went back to work last week and it was fine except I'm shattered- definitely needed a Monday holiday  Not sure how much tiredness is being back at work or how much being pg but my evenings seem to be a complete wipeout 
Our scan is tomorrow morning and so starting to get a bit antsy about it now. Just trying to stay positive.    but am sure 'll be a wreck by the time we get there 

Mrs R- hope af arrives soon so you can get on with stimming  I contacted a local acupuncturist and she seems really nice. Will contact her if any symptoms kick in.

Sasha- Thanks for the message and hope the iui comes up soon 

Hi Snzk- good luck with your tx at gcrm 

Bigs hugs to everyone else    

Will be in touch

Fredlet xx


----------



## Mrs R (Nov 27, 2007)

just a quick post from me......my AF   arrived last night & boy do I know about it 
Been in absolute agony since 10pm last night & its well & truly niagra falls 
I'm at GCRM tomorrow morning at 8am  for scan & bloods so I'll be back on soon with another update!!!!

fredlet - good luck tomorrow with the scan, hope u get good images of Jnr  

sasha - sounds like yours & my AF are of a similar nature  I'm curled over hot water bottle as I type this.....ooouch!!! Been wondering what 'Pure' spa would be like so you'll have to fill me in once you've been, a spa day is always a winner though 

laura - sounds like you've been a right busy bee with all that decorating, I dont envy you!!!   Fancy doing mine next   Hope you're not too knackered after all your hard work 

Lil - god the weeks are fair flying in for you!!! Not be long til your little family becomes 3!!!! I'm seeing Ruth again on Thursday, hopefully I'll be stimming by then, I'm thinking of the sessions as a little treat & some 'me' time for relaxation  Once your house is finished you get some serious baby shopping done mrs!!! 

luv to everyone else
Mrs R xx


----------



## Mrs R (Nov 27, 2007)

me again 

Update.......

I officially start ICSI tonight!!!!! 

I'll be doing my 1st injection this evening when DH comes home!!!!

Got on fine at GCRM this morning, although it was a total effort to get there because of AF, she's being particularly horrid 
My lining is now 4mm which is good, not very much follicle activity & oestrogen is nice & low so its all systems go for jabbing!

luv to everyone
Mrs R xx


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

WOOOOOOOOOOOHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

Mrs R, thats fab news!!!!!

Good luck with the first inj!! 

Love Lisa xxxxxx


----------



## snzk (Mar 27, 2009)

Hi Mrs R...
That is really good news....good luck with your injections.


----------



## Fredlet (Apr 2, 2009)

Hi Ladies hope you are well.

FAB news Mrs R    Thunderbirds are go 

We had our scan today and we have a sac and a wee fetal pole but only 2.6mm so no confirmed heartbeat. We were relieved that it was there and in the right place but a bit dissapointed to not have a heartbeat. They reckon we are only 5-6 weeks-ish not 7w+1 which it would be from my last period but they said as it was a natural bfp I could have ovulated later than predicted. So everything crossed we will have a bigger pole next week when we go back.    Just when you think the waiting is over hey 

Well will be in touch but off to make the tea now 

Take care

Kate


----------



## Aikybeats (Aug 14, 2007)

Hi everyone

AM BACK!!! - Sorry I've been AWOL for a while and while I have this board has certainly got very active again.

Firstly to all the new girls - hiya.  Will get to know you.  Wish you well whatever you are going through.

Mrs R - well done girl.  Thats fab news for you.  Got everything xd big time for you this time.

LIL - Not too long to go now hun.

Sarah - hows you hun?

bEV - Hows you and Cody?

Nothing much to report from me - got loads more blood tests done but they take 2 months for the results - so just waiting on them to see.

Am eventually getting ma wisdom teeth out on Tuesday.  Had an appointment in january but obviously couldnt go cos I was preggie at the time, so its next week - EEKK.

Take care everyone and speak soon.

Love axxxx


----------



## Red Admiral (May 15, 2006)

everyone,

sorry that I haven't posted recently but been so busy and baby red and me have had a horrid cold for the last week.  She is alos teething which is good but tiring and now has 2 lovely bottom teeth 

Mrs R -        for your tx.  I check regularly to see what is happening here but don't always have the time or energy to post.  I had acupuncture with my tx and I would really reccomend it, it really helped me sleep and I think helpedto keep me relaxed.

Lil - Heartburn! oh i remember that by the time I went into labour i had it constantly.  Not long now till LO will be born.  I only bought the essentials as well as I was so paranoid.  I bought my pram and car seat at 33 weeks ( car seat very important as you can't get out the hospital without it!)  Just wanted to say I had a c section and it was fine, unfortunetly for me I had been in labour for 40 hours before I had it but the section itself was fine.  Although my consultant says that it is better for you and LO to have a planned section than an emergency as there is less stress on the body.

Lisa - new car sounds lovely.

A big   to all the newbies and to all of the other scottish girls.  sorry for lack of personals but feeling lousy.

      for everyone undergoing tx or about to start.

Red


----------



## sashabasha (Apr 18, 2008)

Hiya girls.....

Mrs R....  thats fab news...soooooooooooo happy for you!!             for you hun. This is going to be the one I just know it 

Kate.... Thats great the scan went well, so happy for you! I'm sure you'll have a a bigger pole next week hun 

Red Ad... welcome back and hope you feel better soon 

Aikey....welcome back too, hope your trip to the dentist goes ok  

Hi to everyone else.... Oh and nowt happening with me....still stalking the posty waiting on this blinking letter 

Sashabasha
x


----------



## Mrs R (Nov 27, 2007)

hi again folks.......  well 2 jabs done already!! 

I'd my first one last night & then one again this morn, I'm on 2 jabs per day til tomorrow night then I just have 1 from then. Back at GCRM on Wed 13th for scan & bloods to see how its all progressing! 
DH is a dab hand at the injections 
Finding the menopur a bit trickier than the gonal f.....all that mixing etc , was better at prepping this mornings though so practice will make perfect 
As I type this I'm guzzling the pineapple juice   Brazil nuts are next on my list! 
AF still lingering  

sasha - I really do hope you're right about it being THE one     
Bet your post man is scared stiff of you   Can you not ring the clinic & chase them up hunni? Sometimes the more noise you make the better results you get 

hey Red   Lovely to hear from you! Sorry you & Red Jnr have gotten a rotten cold  Not good, hope it clears soon  How is she doing? How old is she now? Thats fab she's getting the teeth through, well done little red  I'm enjoying the acupuncture & have to say I have been sleeping better so hopefully it will help 

Aiky - how you doing luv? Been up to anything exciting?  Hope you're planning on enjoying these next few mths & have some carefree time  I really hope the results when they come back will provide a few answers & a new method of approach!  Good luck for the dentist, oouch I dont envy you tomorrow 

Bev - hows your holi-bags in South Africa going? Is little Cody getting spoiled rotten? 

Lisa - thanks hunni!! got your new wheels yet mrs??

sarah - how are you & little jnr doing? 

Kate - its all sounding really good so far  just maybe not as far along as you'd thought! I'm still hoping & praying like crazy that you see that little heartbeat next week   Make sure you're not doing too much, take it easy my dear! 


hello to everyone else 

Msr R xx


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

H i Girls!!

Aiky, good luck with the old wisdom teeth!!   Which ones are you getting out, top ones are meant to be just like every other tooth coming out!!

Red, hello!! Hope the cold gets better soon!!

Mrs R, im getting the car on Fri!!! Cant wait, Dh at the golf that night aso wil have the car to myself!!Im like a child before xmas!!!

Fred, fab news about  the scan

Hello to everyone, hope you are all ok, just finishednights today, thank go, they were so quiet it really dragged!!!

Lisa xxxxxxx


----------



## sashabasha (Apr 18, 2008)

Just me  

Mrs R....  just being nosey how come the injection hormone has changed from gonal to menopur?    (if it's too personal dont worry about saying...i'm just curious about how they know what one to use)  Do you need to keep them in the fridge and do them at specific times of the day?? Have heard alot of girls on here taking pineapple juice and nuts... least it's smthg nice you can take that can help....could be worse... imagine prunes or marmite   (well that would be my worst nightmare) 

DH called the hospital last week and they had a 3 wk backlog   , so it's 3 wks today since my appt, so think i'll give them till the start of next week then call again. Honestly would love it if i can be on holiday from work when i do the first cycle...can't be bothered with people asking questions 

 to everyone else 

xx


----------



## LIL41 (Sep 15, 2007)

Hey Girlies, how is everyone on this dank and miserable day?   Still getting up to speed with you all but I'm catching up.

Mrs R - I'm so pleased your back on the ICSI bandwagon again.   Hope AF isn't too bad by now (maybe I should've left out the last dance).   Good luck with the jabbing and keep up with the pineapple juice (it was one of my favourites when stimming and on 2WW).         

Red - it's lovely to hear from you again and well done to Little Red on the 2 teeth.   Got appt for growth scan next week and appt with Consultant the following week.   I'm quite happy to book myself in for an elective c-section - after all the concerns of the last few months with the cardiac thingy I don't want to do any more damage to myself and just want Junior here as safely and as healthy as possible.   If that means missing out on the wonders of labour, then so be it.   Hope you and Little Red feel better soon.    

Aiky - hope all goes well with the Dentist (I'm a dental phobe and really take my hat off to you).   Pity your blood results take so long to come back but hope they come up shedding some new light on your situation.    

Fredlet - I had to wait until 8 weeks before they picked up Junior's heartbeat.   3 days before that they could tell me there was a sac with a tiny kidney bean in it but no heartbeat at that time.   The waiting and worrying never really stop, so stay strong and try not to go to  Got everything crossed for your next scan. 

Sasha - try not to be too hard on the Postie when you see him  

Sarah - how are you doing hun?  

Lots of   to everyone.

Lil xxx


----------



## snzk (Mar 27, 2009)

Hi all,hope you are all well.
was at GCRM for consents today and had prostap injection. expected to start menpour next week......


----------



## laura0308 (Apr 17, 2009)

Hey all,

How is everyone doing good I hope.

Mrs R - am so glad for you at least you will feel like you are on the road to parenthood will keep everything xed and sending you loads of     and     thoughts. Oh and sorry but you can keep the painting ache in places I never knew I had already.

Aiky - good luck at the dentist I salute your bravery, I hit a wall when I was 17 and had to have 4 crowns fitted they were replaced last year and have to say I  was a wimp - fainted nearly every visit and threw up twice -though at least these words fit properly and don't look fake.

Sasha - good luck phoning don't be shy to make a noise you deserve to be treated well and keeping you hanging is hard, everyday feels like a year and think most people don't realise how bad the waiting can be - though we all do here.   

Hi and   to everyone else.

Well we are still waiting on blood test results.  Got docs to do HIV/HEP B/HEP C/Smear tests so hoping that the results will all be back before we see GCRM consultant on 30th May and have appointment to sign consents on 8th June so with anyluck will be starting proper next month.  

Well as you know I am still decorating will be for the next year at this rate so am knackered already and must go to bed.  We are turning to old cottages into one house, one was derelict and the other was last lived in in the seventies - not a good fashion era for houses - avocado bathroom suite and brown tiles everywhere well thats where they couldn't artex.  So we have ripped everything down and are starting plastering bare walls and replacing all the bathrooms and kitchens.  We have been at it for 6 months and think another 6 might do it - hopefully     though I might go     by then.

Night and big     to all.

Lots of love

Laura


----------



## Mrs R (Nov 27, 2007)

couldn't resist a quick nosey before I retire for the night 

would someone keep me right about the old pineapple juice .........its got to be juice thats NOT from concentrate........hasn't it  Am i correct? 
I'm losing my marbles & doubting myself 

laura - that sounds like a mammoth task all the rennovating & decorating but I bet it will look stunning when its finished! What area are you in? The results for HIV, HEP etc all take about 1week to come back but your smear results can take up to 6wks, GCRM will prob just ask for a copy when you get it in.

snzk - signing consents etc makes it seem all that closer to starting!! You'll be jabbing before you know it. Who did you see at GCRM? They're all really nice aren't they 

Lil - AF has calmed down a bit so I'm doing not too bad with it thanks! will you keep me right with the pineapple, god I'm so easily confused just now!!  Are you expanding by the minute luv

sasha - with my first 2 NHS cycles at GRI I was told I would be on Gonal F which was fine. When I went for private consultation at GCRM they said they'd choose to put me on Menopur as this would be their favoured drug for my history of endometriosis plus 2 failed cycles on Gonal F, to be honest I was glad that I'd be trying different drugs so I didnt question it too much. Not sure how diff the actual drugs are. The gonal f is an injector pen thing where as the menopur you need to mix liquid water solution with poweders & use a needle & syringe. Bit trickier but I'm getting the hang of it now. 
The Gonal F I did need to keep in the fridge but the menopur this time I dont, just room temperature!
Injections need to be done at roughly the same time each day & if you're doing them twice a day then try to keep them 12hrs apart. I'm doing mine about 7.30am & 7.30pm.....I'm on 2 a day til tomorrow then it'll just be the morning ones for the rest of the stimms.

Lisa - roll on Fri for the new automobile 

nite nite girls xxxx


----------



## snzk (Mar 27, 2009)

Hi Mrs R.
we saw Kate Agnew yesterday, she went over all the consents etc then gave me the prostab injection. Kate was lovely, she did my AMH scan so I'd already met her. DP & I felt very relaxed and she didnt laugh when we asked what we considered to be daft questions... She did laugh when DP told her I have a thing about needles...he told her I fainted at the VETS when one of our huskies was getting blood taken. That is one huge issue I have to overcome for next week since she told me Marco lied and it wasn't a needle like a pen...lol

I don't mind then really, I just faint...haha 

Luckily my mum is a nurse so will be on hand if DP isn't at home. I am so excited. Seems like now had DR injection it is actually happening.

anyway, I am going to walk dogs in the rain and then relax for today.

Take care and hope you are okay.


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Mrs R, 

Yep its fresh pineapple juice not form concentrate, not fresh pineapples though  Oe more day till iget the car, sorted the insurance last night, the one you get free for a week, dh pai the remainder on of the car we have now last night, going to be a few quiet weekends i think coming up!! shall pick the car up after work tomo, roll on 3pm, will try and get away early   

Lisa xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxss


----------



## sashabasha (Apr 18, 2008)

hey girls....

Mrs R.. How's the pineapple drinking and injections going now  

Lisa.... Wheyhey for the new car, hope you get a nice day to show it off  

Snzk.... I have a husky too, had 2 but the youngest passed away 2yrs ago. How many do u have?? I just love my 'girl' ....they are the best dogs by far (except when they get up to no good   ) hope ur injections dont freak you out too much  

Laura...your tx dates will fly in i'm sure... Great to know ur getting started anyway  Hope ur not working too hard on the houses...sounds an amazing project 

well girls i'm shattered and have pulled a muscle in my neck...got some nurofen rub for it, but it's getting all stiff n sore now. So i'm off to bed. 

luv sasha 
x


----------



## Mrs R (Nov 27, 2007)

morning girls 

Lisa - hope the sun is shining come 3pm for you today!! Cruising in the sun would be nicer than driving in gale force winds & pelting rain!!  Have a nice time driving & thanks for the pineapple reminder 

sasha - getting on good with the injections, thats me on to just one a day now! I need to buy more pineapple juice today at the shops plus I'm going to try & drink lots more water than I usually would. Bought some belgian choc covered Brazil Nuts from M&S yest as a wee treat  
How's your neck this morning? Sounds like you need a nice relaxing massage! Try some anti-inflamms like Diclofenac or Voltarol if its still giving you pain 

snzk - I've only spoken to Kate briefly but she seems really nice. Its been Colette that I've been seeing & she's lovely as well. You'll be alright with the needles honestly. Its menopur isnt it you'll be taking? The needle you use to mix the powders is a bit scary but that doesnt come near your skin. The yellow needle that u inject with is actually quite fine & it doesnt really hurt at all. Get DH to do it while you look the other way, it jst nips a bit & thats it! You'll be a star! Did you get on ok with the prostap jab?? Thats def sorer than the stimms so if you survived that then the stimms will be a breeze. When have you to go back for scan etc? 

As for me I'm onto my 3rd day of stimms with the menopur & god I'm having terible headaches 
The injections themself are fine now I've got the hang of the mixing but I'm sure its the drugs that are giving me the headaches  .....I'll jst need to grin & bear it 
Had my 3rd acupuncture session yest & it was so good I fell asleep during it 

hello to everyone else & have a good weekend folks 
Mrs R xx


----------



## LIL41 (Sep 15, 2007)

Afternoon all

Mrs R - sorry but I didn't manage to get online yesterday - had a very hectic day.  Lisa's right should be pure pineapple juice, not from concentrate, and avoid the fruit itself just now.  You're stimms sound really complicated/fiddly - Gonal F was a breeze compared to that.  Hope your headaches don't get too bad.  I remember having a few narky sessions on the stimms.  Just remember it's all in a good cause.

Lisa - enjoy cruising  in your new wheels this weekend!

Finally got appt thru for MRI - next Tues.  So hopefully some more answers next week.

Lil xxx


----------



## snzk (Mar 27, 2009)

Mrs R,
Thanks for your message. I am getting the hang of this forum now...
I got on okay with the prostap, got a bit dizzy but DP was on hand to steady me. Apart from having a sore bum I was fine...lol.... but last night & today i've had hot flushes and sore boobs.
yes, it is menopur I will be getting. I am now just waiting on AF to arrive then will have to phone Kate and arrange to go for scan/bloods. She reckoned 13th or 14th May but I guess that all depends on AF.
I haven't had the call from the drug company to pay them yet either but I guess that will come soon enough.
Glad to hear you are okay with your injcts but sorry to hear of the headaches. They do say that is a side effect.
Hopefully that will subside soon.
Take care
xx Lorraine.

Fredlet - thanks for the message of support..... hope you okay...xx

Sasha - that is fab you have a husky. Soz to hear about your other one, that is always sad. We lost our 1st one under anaesthetic when he was only 6. I have 3 now...only started with one which was a boy called (Sasha)...(russian for Alexander or alexandra)...we then got Niko when Sasha was 5. When Sasha died, Niko was in a state and really lonely so we got Kobi. We waited to try and home a dog from the husky welfare but it took too long and nothing was coming our way so we bought Kobi as a pup. Day after he came home, welfare had a dog.!!! Couldn't say no so we got Zac. He was 4ths old. Love them to bits....I'd love to see a pic of your dog. I have not idea how to post a pic of mine on here so any tips would be gr8....so that's my doggie story...lol
Hope you are doing okay.... (as you will now see, my SNZK is the initials of my huskies)....lol
Lorraine.x


----------



## sashabasha (Apr 18, 2008)

Hiya SNZK, 

Your dogs sound fab , will try and post a pic of mine. I have Mishka (female), she is 13 this year but have had her since she was weeks old, she was a handful when she was young so decided to get another one for company for her.  
We got them from just outside Newcastle. A year after we had Mishka, the breeder called to ask what dog show's Mishka had won as he was using the same parents for another litter, and well you guessed it...went down for a little sis for Mishka  ...this was my little Sasha (hence my name on here   ) I miss her soooo much   , must be an unlucky name eh?  So sorry to hear about your Sasha too  

Sashabasha 
x

Managed a wee pic at the side, can put a pic on your profile in the settings. x


----------



## sashabasha (Apr 18, 2008)

Mrs R.... those brazil nuts are just pure yummyness   can't wait till i'm stimming so I can eat them (coz I really should   ) Glad the injections are going good    Thanks for the advice on the pain in the neck (and for once i'm not talking about my DH    ) It's really stiff in the morn, bought that nurofen gel for it, but think it's needing 'cracked'   


Lil41...good luck for the MRI scan on tues  

SNZK.... glad your injections arent too bad either ...Dont forget the nuts from markies too    

Kate ...anymore scans


sasha 
x


----------



## saze1982 (Jan 30, 2007)

Hi I am here sorry I've not posted not been feeling too hot recently I will try and get on a bit later for personals.  

sarah xx


----------



## whippet (Dec 29, 2007)

Sorry I dont post as much I do try and read and catch up honest

Sarah glad to see you posting, how are you doing honey not long to go now thats you in the last trimester  

To all the ladies D/R'ing   

Mrs R not long now to see how the lovely Marcos magic is working   

To all the ladies on Stimms happy jagging this is the good hormone time 

To any in the 2ww    

love to all

whippet x


----------



## Junnie (May 17, 2008)

Good Day everyone!!

Sorry for the lack of posts my hands have been full!! Just got back from a Nearly New sale where i met ChrisF from teh forums it was fantastic!

Mrs R glad to see your stimming again -- I got headaches as well i found having a warm drink even just warm water with lemon REALLY helped my headaches

Sarah i cant believe your almost due its nuts!
Whippet nice to see yoU!
Sasha How are you?
Lil nice to see you as well!
Lisa you got a new car?
Nice to see all the new memebrs 

As for me im getting on with things im going through a bit of a PND stage but im hoping with time ill get over things. Its so overwhelming having a wee man around the house and they dont come with books!

Josh is doing sooo well hes nearly a stone (yes i know hes not even 8 weeks yet) but hes really tall hes already going into 3-6 month clothing.


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

Howdy Ladies,

WOW has this board grown, Welcome newbies, sending loads of     to ya'all.

Cody and I are still sunning ourselves     in South Africa, although our stay comes to an end on Thursday, when we finally fly home, yes ladies Scotland is my home  .  We have had such a lovely time here, spent last week at the beach, then today we went to a Game Reserve and saw so many animals, Cody slept most of the day  , so she did not see much, will have to come back again  .

Cant do personals not time but did have a sneak look at how everyone is.

lv
Bev


----------



## Mrs R (Nov 27, 2007)

hello girls 

Well I'm pleased to report that I haven't had a headache since Fri morn (touch wood) I did mention it to the acupncture lady on Thurs afternoon & she done some points so I'm maybe wondering if the needles have done their trick! 
I'm now on day 7 of my stimms & I actually feel good  Wonder whats happening in those ovaries of mine? 
Back for acupuncture tomorrow lunch time & then I'm at GCRM on Wed morning for a scan & bloods. Its all go eh  

Zulu - feels like you've been on hols for ages!!!! Sounds like your're having a blast though! All the family will be sad to see you come back, bet they'll especially miss all the cuddles from little Cody! Your other half must be missing you both terribly  Enjoy your last few dys in the sunshine & safe journey back 

junnie - wow sounds like little Joshua isnt so little, you still feeding him yourself or was it all too much! Try & put a pic of him on, I'd luv to see him. Hope you're coping ok with the PND  are you getting lots of help etc?? Thinking of you 

whippet - haven't seen much of the lovely Marco as yet, Its been Colette I've been dealing with but I'm desperatley hoping & praying for some Marco Magic to be magically sprinkled my way   Hows things with you?

sarah - how are you hunni? are you not feeling good preggie wise or something else?  Hope you're ok! Try n keep smiling babes, you've not got long to go & you're doing great 

sasha - whole packet of those M&S Choccie Brazils were inhaled in a oner on sat night!!   I'm onto the uncovered ones now & they're nowhere near as satisfying  I'll keep munching though  Hope you're neck is a bit better 

snzk - ahhh good old prostap hot flushes, nothing like a bit of radiating warmth to remind you of TX  Any sign of that   yet?? I'm at GCRM on the 13th, would be funny if you were there too.....we could have a wee 'sign' so we knew each other.....wear a red rose or yellow top or something like that   ....ok I've lost it I know     Hormones!!!!! You'll def hear from Homecare Central v.soon....think they phoned me within a week of my appt! More money eh! 

Lil - headaches seem at bay jst now, poss down to Ruth's magic needles  Feeling not to bad at all  Good luck for your MRI tomorrow, hope its good news luv  

Lisa - hows the new car?? Have you named it yet? All my cars have had names


----------



## Fredlet (Apr 2, 2009)

Hi Ladies,
Sorry I've been a bit slack and not posting. Am a complete zombie at the mo.

Mrs R- Glad the headaches have stopped- eat a brazil nut for me 

Sasha- Have you heard anything from the clinic yet? Fingers crossed it'll come through soon. Look after the neck- I get mine cracked every so often -it's fine but one chiropractor did tell me that they can hear the crack really clearly if your mouth is open 

Zulu- enjoy the last week of your hols and safe journey back  

Hi to everyone else and hope you are well.

Well we are waiting for our second scan tomorrow and I have to admit to starting to freak out about it. I know I should keep positive  but I am terrified it'll be bad news. They said last week the size of our pole is v small for 7 weeks but I could have ovulated late and so we could be just 5-6 weeks. I know it's illogical and I have no reason to think it'll be bad -I haven't had any pain or bleeding etc my chest has been sore all the way through and I have spent the day poking myself to see if they are still tender  
Last night I was talking to dh about it and ended up howling.
I know I should count my blessings and enjoy this but I seem to be a mad raving boob obsessed loony instead. 

I really hope that tomorrow I'm posting you to tell you everything is fine and feeling really stupid for all this panic and upset.
  

Kate


----------



## sashabasha (Apr 18, 2008)

hiya girls.....

Kate.... Just wanted to wish you loads of luck for your scan tomorrow.        I'm sure everything will be fine and as you said you have no reason to think otherwise   Try not to worry hunni, easier said than done i know    

Mrs R... glad to hear the headaches have cleared up, perhaps it was the magic needles...if they can do that to headaches imagine what your little ovaries are upto   good luck too for your scan on wed    sure everything will be going to plan    


Zulu...glad you've had a lovely time in SA . Safe journey home, hope cody has just as good a flight home as on the way out, take care  

SNZK.... how's you  AF appeared yet?? how's the boys (huskies)? mishka has been blowing her coat for what seems like months now...i'm so sick of hoovering  

Sarah....whats up hunni hope your feeling better today  

Will do some more personals on wed, to everyone i missed hope your all ok  

I'm still waiting on a letter from the clinic...getting fed up  will give them to wed, that'll be a month    then I'll be calling again...so sick of all this waiting, why tell you...we'll start you straight away...and then nothing for a month   Really wish we had the funds to go private...will keep putting the lottery on in the meantime   

sashabasha


----------



## snzk (Mar 27, 2009)

Hi all,

Mrs R - well, the  arrived last night...will be calling the clinich this morning so wil find out if I go tomorrow or thursday. Hope you are feeling okay.

Sashabasha - yes,  arrived last night....dogs are all fine. Their coats aren't too bad. My house is always cool and usually they get combed once a week. Still some hair to hoover but not much. 
Sorry to hear you are still waiting....fingers crossed you hear soon.


----------



## weenster (Jan 13, 2008)

Good luck today Kate, will check again later to see how you got on!


----------



## Mrs R (Nov 27, 2007)

Good luck today Kate......everything is crossed for you....eyes, fingers, arms, legs, toes etc etc
         
Looking forward to reading your good news later!


snzk - have u rung GCRM yet? when you going in? Hope th witch is behaving & you're jabbing soon 


sasha - you've been really patient, I'd be on the phone every day to the clinic pestering them  def call them, sometimes they jst need reminding 

off for more acupuncture at lunchtime.....I'm jst a big pin cushion 

Mrs R xx


----------



## snzk (Mar 27, 2009)

Hi

Mrs R - I have called GCRM and spoke with Pat. To go on Friday morning....   is being a total   ....


----------



## Fredlet (Apr 2, 2009)

Hi Ladies,
Thank you for all your good wishes. Unfortunately our scan didn't give us good news. Norman hasn't grown and there is no heartbeat - I think they called it a non-continuing pregnancy. We are gutted. We now have to decide whether to wait for a miscarriage or make it happen medically. We just need some time out.
Anyway will be in touch

Good luck for all of you in tx

Kate


----------



## whippet (Dec 29, 2007)

Kate so so sorry for you both ,sadly there are no words of comfort at this time for you but here for you anytime honey  

Lorraine good luck for Friday  

Mrs R we are doing great thanks dont know where the time has went already 18 weeks tomorrow  

whippet x


----------



## sashabasha (Apr 18, 2008)

So very sorry Kate   Will say a wee   for Norman and both you. Take Care


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Kate, 

So sorry to read your news, take care   we are all here if you need to talk 

Love Lisa xxxxx


----------



## LIL41 (Sep 15, 2007)

Kate, I'm so sorry about your scan.   Will have you in my  .   Lots of tears and a few glasses of something strong usually helps a little but time out is the biggest healer.  

Had repeat MRI yesterday morning but results not conclusive.    Scan suggests a slight deterioration (only 1mm) but this could also be down to the fact that it was a different scanner.   Upshot is I've to go back for another scan in 3 weeks.   So I still don't know if I'll be delivering in Glasgow or locally at AMU.   Was just a tad disappointed.   However Consultant is still confident everything will be fine in the long run.   Have pointed out to him that given the choice of a labour with possible epidural and forceps or elective section, I'd prefer to err on the side of 'cardiac damage limitation' and opt for the elective section.   He didn't seem to have any problems with this.   I'll discuss it with my Gyn Consultant next week at next appt.   Think we'll be right down to the wire with this one girls.   Just hope Junior doesn't decide he's coming early and throws an almighty big spanner in the works!  

Lil xxx


----------



## sashabasha (Apr 18, 2008)

hiya girls...

lil41... so sorry to hear your scan was inconclusive    and that you have to repeat it again soon, hopefully things will be clearer next time and they can let you know where you can have little junior  good though that everything else seems good   


snzk.... sorry to hear af is so bad   good luck for friday, hope all goes well    


Mrs R....how's the acu this week, hope it's made you totally stress free...good luck for your next appt too.    

Lisa...how's the new car bet your loving this weather coz u can show it off in style  

Whippet...how's u ??  

Junnie...how's you? lovely to hear from you, glad you and josh are well. Hope the pnd gets better hun    

Well now for my rant....

Just called the hospital and was advised we are on the list for IUI but as the girl DH spoke to is finishing tonight for her hols then it's likely that we wont get the letter until early june   all the letter will say anyhow is that we are on the list, she said we probably would get an appt thru july/aug to take a detailed history, then 3 wks later get bloods done and then another couple of weeks later we can start...probably late aug/sept  

So as we were told at our initial consultation they were going to start us straight away we are gutted to say the least. Our initial consultation was brought forward 3 mths, why bother when we arent going to start till round about that time anyway    i'm soooooo angry  seems that due to us being unexplained we are left waiting longer coz they hope we will fall pregnant in the meantime, thats all i ever hear from the docs/consultants... 4 yrs and 2 pregnancies (only after a hsg) resulting in 2 m/c's hardly indicates that there is nothing wrong and that I am likely to fall preg in the near future. 

sorry but had to vent my anger some way  

luv 
sashabasha


----------



## Moonbeam08 (Dec 18, 2008)

hi ladies  

i normally post on the IUI or NOrhtern Ireland girls thread but today im seeking your help.

today i learned that our iui has failed and we are now looking at IVF in Glasgow (despite being from NI).

we have been saving for a long time and finally have together enough to give us a chance at it. 

the unit here has been super. they have arranged all our tests with the nurses (sa, paperwork etc) all being done on the same day as the consultation with professor Nelson.

we have our appointment on the 26th and hope to start treatment as soon as possible. 

does anyone attend this clinic?

can give me feedback on your experiences or question i should ask during our consultation ?

what is the Prof like ? nice i hope?

as you can see  im very anxious as it has been a long journey for us already and im scared re leap to ivf.  

it has been a massive decision for us to move to IVF and im petrified of it not working for whatever reason..

any positive outcomes from this center? how many embies/babies?

any first time success? can you tell im nervous?


----------



## LIL41 (Sep 15, 2007)

Morning all

What's with this weather?  Suppose I'll have to hoover and iron now (been putting it off all week).  

Sasha - I'm so sorry you've been mucked about with info on your appts.  I know how difficult it is getting straight answers, especialy when you've psyched yourself up,  It's a complete bummer when they bring you back down to earth with conflicting info.  All I can advise is that you need to stay on top of them.  It's not usually one individual's fault that you get conflicting info, cos these teams are usually so big but they should all be shouting from the same corner.  Try to stay calm, regroup and get ready to remind them nearer the time that you're waiting on an appt.    The joys of the NHS.          

BJP2008 - sorry to hear about your IUI journey in NI.  Do you know which clinic you're being referred to in Glasgow (I haven't heard of Prof Nelson) as The Royal Infirmary, Glasgow Nuffield, and GCRM all do private work.  I was with the Nuffield and I cannot fault the team there.  Took a few attempts (but then again I'm an old git) but I'm now 34wks after 2 fresh cycles of IVF and 2 frozen transfers.  IVF drains you emotionally and financially but if you're determined to hold your own baby you'll push yourself through it.  Good luck with everything.          

Lots of  

Lil xxx


----------



## Mrs R (Nov 27, 2007)

quick post folks.....got on good at clinc yest  
Uterus lining was 12.3mm 
Right ovary had about 14follies all ranging from 12-19mm......left side not so good, its got 2 follies of about 12mm. 
Initially i was to keep jabbing til Fri & go back for another scan & bloods but when my bloods cam eback yest afaternnon it all changed 
EC is tomorrow at 1.30pm 

I've done my HCG last night at midnight & I'm enjoying a jab free day!!!!


Kate - I'm truly gutted for you luv  dont know what else to say 

Snzk - good luck for tomorrow

so for no other personals

Mrs R xx


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

OMG Mrs R, that was really quick!!!!

WOOOOOOOOOOOOHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO enjoy your drug free day!!!!!!

Good luck for tomo                       


Lisa xxxxxxx


----------



## Fredlet (Apr 2, 2009)

Hey 

Mrs R- That's amazing! Will have everything crossed for you tomorrow    

Sasha- What a bummer   - please try and stay positive and keep nagging the hospital for an earlier appointment.     

Hi BPJ 

We were originally going to wait for a natural miscarriage but I've found out it can take up to 6 weeks. I can't do that.  So we've spoken to the hospital for an appointment hopefully next week.

Take care all and thank you for your support.

Kate


----------



## sashabasha (Apr 18, 2008)

Great news Mrs R, all the best for EC tomorrow hunni..fingers n toes crossed for ya   ​


----------



## sashabasha (Apr 18, 2008)

Kate....so sorry again hunni    , I would do the same thing if I was in your shoes, 6 wks is a very long time , fortunately mine came away quickly and 'naturally'. Thoughts are with you and DH. take care   

Lil41... thanks for the support, I'm a bit more calm about it today, was just so geared up to go   however it's not to be, just wanted to make a start before I turned 36 ..eekk    que sera sera  

SNZK...good luck for tomorrow hunni, hope the appt goes well    

luv 
sasha 
x


----------



## snzk (Mar 27, 2009)

Hi Ladies,

Mrs R - good luck for tomorrow. I'll probably be on way home by the time you get there....thanks for the good wishes.

Sasha - thanks for the good wishes. not had a great day today,emotional about everything and nothing !!... trying to keep occupied and preparing for tomorrow. One stage at a time eh....

Kate - thoughts are with you at this difficult time  

Take care all.....xxxxx


----------



## Junnie (May 17, 2008)

Mrs R my original cycle buddy gooood luck for tomorrow


----------



## Fredlet (Apr 2, 2009)

Hi

Mrs R and snzk- Will be thinking of you both today.     

     

Kate


----------



## LIL41 (Sep 15, 2007)

OMG Mrs R, it's all happening so quickly now.   Got everything crossed for you today for a good crop and fertilisation (and plenty of culture dish   in the lab tonight).   Bring on the  .   Your follies obviously didn't need a wee dance up til now so here's one for the lab fun tonight:-

                          

Lots of  

Lil xxx


----------



## snzk (Mar 27, 2009)

Dear all,

Had scan & bloods done today. Left clinic with drug pack and start Menopur today but clinic called this afternoona and said no injections...bloods not right....go back for scan & bloods on tuesday.

Mrs R - hope all went well for you today.

take care all.
x


----------



## Mrs R (Nov 27, 2007)

Firstly thanks for all the good wishes girls   You're all stars!!!!

here's a quick update from me...... 
We got on good yesterday at Egg Collection   ...... They managed to get 8 eggs   

By time we left GCRM last night the embryologist could tell us that she had managed to inject 7 of the 8 eggs successfully for ICSI!!!! 

Last night I had a marathon sleep......15hrs girls! I'm still feeling a bit tender today so I've been taking things very easy. 

Well this morning we had the nervous wait to find out about fertilisation & I'm pleased to say that at Lunchtime we got the call to say that 5 Eggs have successfully fertilised into embies  

Need to send those 5 embies lots of luv, luck & positive vibes that they keep dividing away    

I'm back on monday afternoon for ET  


snzk - sorry you're having a delay, I was like that too & once you do get started the time will whizz by! Good luck for tuesday 

lil - how you keeping mrs?? Ruth at the complimentary medicine centre has been fab! she's even seeing me before & after ET on monday & its her day off!! I'm staying positive hunni, so far so good eh 

junnie - hey thanks pet  luv the pic of little Joshua, he's a wee cracker!! 

kate - hope u can manage to get an appt next week, its all such a horrible & distressing time so prolonging it all for possibly 6wks would be awful, thinking of you 

lisa - u wait for ages & then before you know it TX is almost done before you know it! Woosh!! How you doing

loads of luv everyone
Mrs R xx


----------



## sashabasha (Apr 18, 2008)

Mrs R.... Thats fabulous news hunni, 5 little embies will be doing their dividing job as I type        that monday bring you more good news and your transfer goes smoothly too. Glad to hear your keeping   too.

Little dividing dance for the embies......


    ^


----------



## Fredlet (Apr 2, 2009)

Fab news Mrs R 

 your embies are are doing well getting ready for Monday  

Take care of yourself and your dp



 Kate


----------



## laura0308 (Apr 17, 2009)

Hi all,

Mrs R - thats fantastic news will keep everything crossed for you, sending loads of     and saying lots of    . 


snzk - Good luck for Tuesday hope his will be your last delay   

Kate - I was so sorry to hear your news.  I hope you get your appointment next week but know it will not be the best time for you, our thoughts and   are with you.

Sasha - keep nagging the hospital it seems to be the only way to get things moving, try to keep    .

Well we have finally finished all the initial tests, well my results are in just waiting on DHs but sure they will be fine too.  

My results for ovarian assessment came in but I'm not sure if I understand it fully - can anyone shed any light   .  1 ovary was twice the size of other is that just due to one being used for the next naturally released egg?  Only had 1 follicle in 1 side and 2 in the other so had thought that was bad news as pretty low    but my AMH was 8.7 which it says is normal. So don't know whether to be   or  . 

DH has an appointment at GCRM on Thursday for another sperm test which we are dreading a little as each time he tests it seems to get lower but we only need a couple of them to face the right way for ICSI so hopefully it won't matter.

Well better get going have horrible head cold and been painting all day so need a long hot bath.

Take care everyone,      &     to all and heres hoping for lots of good news.

Laura


----------



## Aikybeats (Aug 14, 2007)

Hi girls

Hope your all fine.

Just a quickie from me to say Mrs R - thats fab news hun.  Got everything xd for you.

Speak soon.  Love axxx


----------



## Mrs R (Nov 27, 2007)

hi folks, jst popping on to see whats what 

I've been sleeping for britain these past few dys.....dont know if the sedation from EC has taken it outta me or if its just the emotional & physical drain of it all 
Anyway feeling less sore today although still a bit tender at the right side!
Gearing up for tomorrow afternoon though 
Just hoping & praying that we get good quality embryo's to put back +++++++++++...... thats some positivity there        

I'm having acupuncture jst before transfer & then right after so I hope that helps as well!!! 

I've had to tell my work a porkie pie......dont want to be tutoring after ET so I've told a wee fib  

I'll have ET tomorrow afternoon then not working til Wed lunchtime so hopefully I'll get plenty of rest in those 2dys 

aiky - thanks for thinking of me hunni, how are you? 

laura - an AMH of 8.7 is perfectly normal, normal is classed as between 5 -15 so you'll be fine hunni. Dont stress too much about follicles etc jst now cos once your on the stimms they cause your ovaries to produce lots of extra follicles. Hope your DH gets on ok on thurs 

kate & sasha - thanks girls for all the dances & vibes 

luv Mrs R xx


----------



## Red Admiral (May 15, 2006)

Kate- just wanted to say how sorry I was to read your news    I had a MMC and ended up having a ERPC so i can tell you my experience if you want. PM me if you want to have any questions.  My thoughts are with you.


Mrs R  -       so happy to hear your fertilisation news.  i have everything crossed for you tomorrow and the next 2 weeks.  

best wishes to everyone else

Red


----------



## Junnie (May 17, 2008)

Just a quickie!

Mrs R im awake at 4am thinking about you!!! Oh and feeding.. 

hope it goes smoothly


----------



## Fredlet (Apr 2, 2009)

Good Luck today Mrs R


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Mrs R, fab news!!!!! Hope you have your legs up as i am typing!!!! 

           


Lisa xxxxx


----------



## LIL41 (Sep 15, 2007)

Hey Mrs R great news about those embies.   I'm sure Ruth is doing everything possible to help you prepare for EC and implantation (and no doubt will have something to do with all the extra sleeping you're doing.   Good luck for today hun and welcome to the 2WW again.   Good idea to have some time off to rest before heading back to work.          

Junnie - Josh is just so cute.   Good to see you back on the board hun.    

Laura - Mrs R's right, AMH between 5 and 15 is good and if you're not stimming yet you won't have many follies about anyway.   They're a precious commodity and mother nature doesn't let too many out the bag each month.          

snzk - good luck with the bloods & scan tomorrow.   Got everything crossed for you.          

Lots of  

Lil xxx


----------



## Mrs R (Nov 27, 2007)

hey everyone  ......thanks for all the messages of support & good wishes 

Jst a quick post to update you all & then I'm away for a rest.

Well the news is that I now have 2 lovely embryo's onboard!! 

The embryologist said they were beautiful grade 1, 8 cell embryo's with a score of 20/20!
To say I am chuffed is an understatement 

But wait for it.......we've had 2 embryo's frozen as well  
These were graded as 1/2's, scoring 18/20, one was an 8cell the other a 7cell so we have those up our sleeve which is a def improvement!!!

I start my progesterone support tonight for the next 12dys & I've been given Official Test Date of 29th May!!!!

Please, please, please everyone say a little prayer for me that a miracle happens & I achieve my dream  

back on soon
Mrs R xx


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

WooHoo Mrs R!!!!!

Thats such fab news!! 

Roll on 29th!!                  


Lisa xxxxx


----------



## sashabasha (Apr 18, 2008)

Mrs R....sooooooooooooo chuffed for you hunni   thats great news...perfect scoring...smart little embies eh?   
Great news about having a couple of snow babies too.   Hopefully the 29th will be here before you know it and you'll have your BFP. keeping everything crossed for you and of course you will be in my prayers      xx


----------



## whippet (Dec 29, 2007)

Mrs R fantastic news and frosties way to go you   

whippet x


----------



## laura0308 (Apr 17, 2009)

Hey Mrs R - Fantastic news you must be walking on air - relax and try to enjoy it keeping everything Xed for you and sending lots of            &        .

Lil - Thanks for info will wait a bit more relaxed now back at the clinic on thursday so will wait to see our next step.

Thoughts and     to all

Laura
XXXXX


----------



## Lilith (Oct 14, 2008)

Hi ladies,

I am new to Glasgow. I am at GCRM for my second ICSI. At the moment on stims. 

Congratulations to Mrs R!!!!!! That sounds great.

Dear Kate, I am really sorry for you. I hope I can give you a warm hug.

Love


----------



## Mrs R (Nov 27, 2007)

hey everyone......greetings from my comfy bed 
I'm taking things very easy today, making most of it cos i'm wrkin for 6hrs tomorrow! 

I'm feeling really pleased about yesterday & keeping positive .......but...... theres always a but  I'm totally scared stiff of the dreaded 2ww that I'm on ....think its because with my previous 2 TX I've always had AF before OTD, I'm determined to stay 100% positive & this time it WILL be different  

thanks for all the lovely messages & support girls 

lilith - welcome onboard. GCRM are fab, you're in safe hands! Stims will be over before u know it & the exciting bit of EC & ET will be upon you in no time  Good luck!!!
are you on menopur? how you finding the stims? 

laura - good luck on thurs   

everyone else...... 

Mrs R xx


----------



## snzk (Mar 27, 2009)

hi all,
hope you are all okay.
just a quick update, had scan & bloods taken today, started Menopur....(at last)....go back 27th for scan & bloods. DP bit nervous giving me injection but managed fine. I haven't fainted yet !!!...haha Taking the rest of today off work to de-stress...

take care all.
Lorr.x


----------



## saze1982 (Jan 30, 2007)

Hi ladies well this is the first time I have been able to get on here to announce the early arrival of my daughter Chloe she was born on saturday 16/5 at 06.05am after 54 hours of doc's trying to stop labour for as long as possible until I could get steroids to help my little miracle into the world! I thought I was having bladder weakness and it wasn't it was my waters !!! She is doing really well has never had to have help with her breathing and I just love her to bits!!!!!! I will try and get a photo up if I have time in the morning before heading up to the hospital I soooooooo don't want to be at home without her!  

love Sarah xxx

Full story will follow once I have time to think xxxx


----------



## Fredlet (Apr 2, 2009)

Congratulations Sarah   
Here's hoping you get Chloe home soon     

Kate


----------



## LIL41 (Sep 15, 2007)

Holy s**t Sarah you didn't hang about hun.  Congrats on the safe (and early) arrival of Chloe.  Sending you, DP and bubs lots of  .  Hope everyone is taking really good care of you both.  Can't wait for the pics.  

Mrs R - have PMd you.          

SNZK - great news about bloods and scan.  My DH did all my injections - certainly took the pressure off me a bit.    

Lilith - hello and welcome.  Good luck with GCRM, I hear good reports about them.  Hope the stimms aren't too bad.    

Laura - Good luck with your appt tomorrow.  Let us know how you get on. 

Lots of  

Lil xxx


----------



## weenster (Jan 13, 2008)

Congrats Sarah and Chloe, hope you're both well!!  Will be on later to hear the full story!

Hi to everyone else!

Weenster x


----------



## LIL41 (Sep 15, 2007)

OK Sarah's good news has inspired me to update our list. Now I apologise in advance if I've missed anyone or got any info wrong, but at 35wks preggers I cannot vouch for my IQ anymore. If anyone wants anything changed _please _ let me know. Here goes:-

Maz - Lily Nicole born 16/05/08, 7lb 7oz
Agora - Molly born 05/08/08
Katrinar - Logan born 13/08/08, 7lb 1oz
Red Admiral - Baby Red born 26/08/08, 7lb 8oz
Bev - Cody Ann born 22/10/08, 6lb 5oz
Lisag1995 - Aiden Joe Kyle born 27/11/08, 2lb 10oz
Weenster - Adam born 10/10/08
Whippet - Margaret born 07/01/09 
Junnie - Joshua David born 14/03/09, 11lb 21/2 oz
Saze1982 - Chloe born 16/05/09
Helen - Moved to Oxford 
Kizzy - Moving on
Lil - BFP Oct 08
Mrs R - On 2WW
Lilith - On stimms
SNZK - On stimms
Aiky - Waiting on results
Lisa - Waiting on ICSI
Laura - Waiting on ICSI
Sasha - Waiting on IUI
Kate - BPN 05/09


----------



## nandp (Sep 15, 2005)

Hi Sarah

Have spoke with you a few times on FF. Massive congratulations you must be over the moon, luv and hugs Nicola xxxx


----------



## Lilith (Oct 14, 2008)

Congratulations Sarah!!!

Thanks for the support!! Stims are ok, I have a very high AMH so they are keeping an eye on me. I may have EC on Friday or Saturday. Last time I was on Gonal and towards the end of stims I felt really heavy and could not walk fast. But now with Menopur I am doing ok, I even went to the gym yesterday and I am planning to do that today.

Good luck to everybody.


----------



## Chris F (Apr 3, 2005)

Massive Congratulations Sarah

I hope you are both at home together soon, can't wait to hear the story.

Love to you and your daughter Chloe

Chris F


----------



## Aikybeats (Aug 14, 2007)

Sarah - My goodness - that was a lovely surprise when I read the posts. Congratulations.  Look forward to seeing a pic of Chloe.  Will hear all about it when you eventually have the time!!

Hi everyone else - hope your all fine.

Love axxx


----------



## Fredlet (Apr 2, 2009)

Hello Ladies,
Just a wee update from me. Am booked in for tomorrow. Initial panic as they said DH couldn't stay with me but have sorted it out and he will be there. Am dreading it really but I don't think we can keep waiting and stay sane.
Will be in touch
Kate


----------



## snzk (Mar 27, 2009)

hi kate,
will be thinking about you...take care.
xxxx


----------



## sashabasha (Apr 18, 2008)

Hiya Girls....

Saze....   fantastic news hunni, glad to hear you both are doing well   what an eventful time you've had, all of us were wondering why you were so quiet   So happy for you and chloe looks absolutely gorgeous. Looking forward to more updates. Take care  


lilith... welcome aboard the SG thread   Hopefully EC will be on the cards for tomorrow or sat, good luck hunni   

Lil41... that was great to read all the updates....wow what alot of babies   Thanks for doing that   Hope you are keeping well....won't be long til your adding you babies name to the list   

Aikybeats.... how you doing hunni?? Any more news re your tests??  

Weenster...how's wee adam doing? I love the pic attached to your profile, makes me smile everytime I see it...looks such a wee man in it   so cute   anything planned for this bank hol weekend ??  

Whippet....how you hunni?? Little margaret doing ok ??  

SNZK...... good to hear you've started stimms and that the injections arent as bad as you thought, good luck for the 27th      

Bev.... how's things been back at home, apart from the horrible weather   hope you and cody are both well  

Junni....great pic and lovely to see you back on the boards, hope your doing ok hunni  

lisa....how's things with you ?? been anywhere nice in your new car ??  

Kate.... Hope everything goes as well as it can today hunni, my thoughts are with you and DH    

Laura.... whats the latest with you hunni, any update on tx ??

Mrs R...         hope your doing ok. Good news comes in 3's hopefully sarah has started something for our board     

To anyone i missed so sorry, hope everyone is doing ok. 

Nothing happening with me...off work for 2 wks come friday whooohoooo, cant wait, not upto anything special just some painting perhaps, just be good to have a break from work. 

luv 
sasha 
xx


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

OMG Sarah!!!! Thought you were a bit quiet!!!  Huge congrats!!! 

Hi girls, just a quickie!!

Mrs R, how are you?     

Kate, take care, hope everything goes ok for you  

Well im off into town today, got a weddign on Sat with nothing to wear!!! Talk about leaving it o the last  minute!! New car is fab i love it!!! Been taking it on the country roads which is good, went to Edinburgh on Sun to see a couple of friends too!!

Lisa xxxx


----------



## saze1982 (Jan 30, 2007)

hooray I have 10 mins to myself to sit and tell you all about my adventure! 

Well last wednesday ( OMG I can't believe a week has gone past!!) Mike came home from work to me saying look I know you are going to think I am mad but I keep peeing myself it's not alot but I'm having to put a pad on I think I should maybe phone maternity triage.  So I phoned and explained it had been happening for a few days and felt quite damp down below and I had alot of pressure on my bladder it was really getting me down and something else that was effecting me enjoying my pregnancy as Chloe seemed to be really running out of room and I was soooo fed up with ppl telling me that I was being ridiculous I was only 7 months how could I be running out of room! So triage said come up and get checked out and I said ok I'll go and have my tea!!!! and come up the MW was like no problem don't think it is anything to worry about but better safe than sorry.  So dead relaxed I headed up to Ninewells ward 37a baby was fine on the monitors and then the registrar came in and checked me over he said I would like to keep I turned to mike and said something is wrong! The mw came back in and said Sarah you are 2cm's dialated we are going to give you a steroid injection to help baby's lungs, I was panicking the registrar and neonatal doc came in explaining that if my waters were to go that the baby would be ok and that they would try to stop the labour.  1 hour later mike had been home to get me some PJ's etc and I was talking to him and I thought OMG I am peeing myself big time I jumped up didn't know what to do and Mike went running for a MW my waters had gone, within 10 mins they had me down to the labour suite and on a drip to stop the contractions so that they could get the 2nd lot of steroids in to me in the morning.  Thursday morning came and I got the 2nd lot of steroids they kept me on the drip stopping the contractions which was working but I was contracting once every hour or so and on friday morning the doc came round and said we're going to stop the drip if you go into full labour now we won't stop you as baby has had the steroids.  At 6pm the contractions started getting stronger and 15 mins apart this went on for hours MW's gave me gas and air at 11pm Mike got sent home and was told if anything happened he'd be phoned,  I got a wee sleep between midnight and 2am then I woke up with them 5 mins apart but I stupidly kept quiet used the gas and air got up went to the toilet at 4am and when I came back I couldn't sit down down I buzzed the MW's over they didn't alarm me at all the stayed totally calm and controlled said that I was doing great keep taking gas and air.  They went and phoned Mike who by the way went in the shower and had a shave before coming back up   as they hadn't told him to get here now they said if you could make your way to the hospital Sarah's abit further on now.  When Mike arrived I was in a delivery room by then as all that time I had been in the labour observation ward yes in a bay     I was pushing for 20 mins and little Chloe Winnie arrived into this world frowning she gave out a cry which was obviouly a good sign for her lungs but she was whisked away and taken the best care of by the neonatal team at Ninewells.  Chloe never needed any assistance with her breathing, she has a little tube into her tummy which I am getting to do her feeds through myself and she is just this little miracle who is so ickle.  They have told me that my uterus was such an odd shape that Chloe did run out of room! 

Sarah xx


----------



## weenster (Jan 13, 2008)

Aw congrats Sarah  , you really have been through the mill!!!  Is she still in the hospital or have you managed to get her home yet?  I dare say she'll be tiny!!!  If it's any consolation, I know what you mean about DP's shower and shave, if it's any consolation my waters broke in Tesco and DH insisted on going to Burger King drive through then home for a shave first   (mind you the shave was my doing, I told him if the baby saw him with all that stubble he'd be too scared to come out!!!) Anyway, at least you've got your wee miracle now, you've had a long road but bet it's all worth while!!

Take care ,

Weenster x


----------



## LIL41 (Sep 15, 2007)

Hey Sarah, congrats once again.  What a trauma.  Just so pleased to hear that NW pulled out all the stops and looked after you both so well.  What weight's Chloe - she looks so tiny in your picture?  What a little star.  Hope she's allowed home with you and Mike really soon.

Take care of yourself.

Lil xxx


----------



## Mrs R (Nov 27, 2007)

OMG Sarah Congratulations.....I wasnt expecting a 'baby's arrived' post just yet! Well done though on what mustve been a terrifying & traumatic experience. How is little Chloe doing? She looks so tiny but so perfect   
Is going to be in hosp for a while? Bet you cant stop looking at her, I'm so pleased for you & hope yu can get her home so you can start life as a little family 

Lisa - any joy with your shopping today? I've got a wedding next month at dunblane hydro & bought a really nice dress from monsoon the other week, I'm now on the hunt for killer heels & a bag! I'm doing fine thanks 

Kate - I hope today goes as well as these things can  At least you've got DH there with you. I'm thinking of you lots & just hope you manage so rest & relaxation afterwards. Maybe u & DH should try & get a wee break away somewhere nice eh  

sasha - bet you cant wait til tomorrow so your on holiday eh! Enjoy the time off!

lilith - think I read on the other thread that your EC is tomorrow, is that right? good luck babes 

lil - thanks for the updated list, you're a star!! Got your PM  I hope you get your birth plan sorted soon, I was jst about to PM you back saying its unlikely you'll go early but then Sarah's jst blew that right outta the water!  When will they decide? Cant believe your 35wks! 

snzk - how you getting on with the menopur stimms? its a bit fiddly all the sooking up & mixing  I used to do that part & my DH done his dart throwing  Hope you're getting on ok with the needles. You'll be amazed on wed at the scan all the ovary activity  

well a wee update about me now......

Well not too much to report from me, because I had a day 3 transfer am I right in thinking that I'm now of day 6 of my 2ww  never sure how it all works but I hope those wee embies are hanging about in there....roll on the 29th!

I've no signs or symptoms of anything as yet other than sore ( o ) ( o ) which I've had since stimming! 
Trying to keep 100% positive 

Chilled out Mon/Tues as no work but back yesterday & today, suppose it has taken my mind off it all plus we've a few things on over the weekend so hopefully the 29th will be here before I know it  Def try to fit in as much rest & relaxation as poss though as well as some skiving 
Dreading next week though incase you know who shows up......she can P*ss right off & not even think about visiting, she is most definitely not wanted!

Got some more acupuncture booked tomorrow....its helping me relax if nothing else 

catch up again soon girls 
Mrs R xx


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Hey Mrs R, im ok, just back from shopping after trying on all the dresses in Monsoon and Coast, im really not kidding!! i bought an emerald green dress from Coast, just tried it on there again, but now not so sure,its not what i normally go for, was away to buy one from Monsoon, which was lovely, but at £150 i thought not!! Whats your dress like?

Lisa xxx


----------



## Mrs R (Nov 27, 2007)

I bet your dress from Coast is lovely, their stuff is always gorge!

If I describe my dress it sounds awful & to be honest on the hanger I wasnt that impressed but you know when you put something on & you think Yip, this is good well thats what the monsoon dress did with me, it was £90 which wasn't too bad cos I'll poss wear it to 2weddings.....i'll explain it anyway.....Its pale lilac/lavendar in colour, quite thick silk/satin material, almost shift dress style until above the knee where it has a panel at the bottom with ruffles & big roses....told u it would sound rank! 
I'm trying to find high heel peep toe Silver shoes & matching bag now .....no joy so far!

what was the Monsoon dress you liked?


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

It doesnt sound bad, sounds lovely!!! dont hink they have that one at the dundee store, bt pretty sure they had that in the Edinburgh one i was there on Sun  Have you tried Dune for shoes? for the bag accerorize had gorg silver bags!! 

The one i seen was a mink colour with layered panels all down it and strapless, i cant really explain things well 

Will try the dress on again when dh comes home see what he thinks 

Lisa xxx


----------



## Mrs R (Nov 27, 2007)

it sounds luvly & I bet you'll look stunning!

Dune do have one pair of shoes & matching bag which could be an option but I was looking for ones a bit higher. I saw the lovely bags in accessorize.....simply stunning! I may yet buy one  

Hope your DH likes your dress


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Tried the dress on again with dh there, used a different bra, it looks better now!! i hate having big boobs!!! 

What about Office or Schuh? They should def have something? Or Coast or Karen Millen?

Lisa xxxxx


----------



## Junnie (May 17, 2008)

Oh Sarah Im so happy for you and im glad chloe made it safe and sound


----------



## sashabasha (Apr 18, 2008)

CONGRATULATIONS ONCE AGAIN ON THE SAFE ARRIVAL OF YOUR BEAUTIFUL DAUGHTER X X​
​


----------



## Mrs R (Nov 27, 2007)

lisa ..... big ( o ) ( o ) are a nightmare arent they!!!! I'm a size 10 with massive 34F/G's  dresses are always a nightmare to fit me!!
Glad you're feeling happier in your dress 
Once I get my 2ww out the way I'm def on a killer heels hunt


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Mrs R, seen a pir on Dune but they were £110, they are lovley!! 

Wish i had your size of clothes!! 

Ptu on fake bake last night, will do it agin tonight i think legs are still not the best they could be  hope i dont end up orange though!! 

Lisa xx


----------



## Mrs R (Nov 27, 2007)

sorry in advance for a moaning post which is coming right up.......

my insanity is setting in today .....it must be 'Crazy Sunday Syndrome' ....... my boobs which have been sore since stimming aren't as sore now so I'm thinking thats not good , I still have the odd twinges & cramps every now & then but I got these with previous 2 tx & look how that ended! 
I'm also back & forth to the loo, TMI alert   the crinone gel stuff seems to be slowly leaking out small amounts of residue thru the day & it feels a bit 'damp'.......bricking it that when I go to the loo I'm gonna see blood ........god I hate this soooo much!
I am desperately trying to keep my PMA up ++++++++++++++++++    
praying like a wad wumman         

hope everyone is ok & having a nice weekend
Mrs R xx


----------



## laura0308 (Apr 17, 2009)

Hey girls,

How you all getting on?

Sasha - thanks for your well wishes, got a run down on problem with DH's semen analysis this week - last count had 0 rapid sperms which was a bit of a downer but hopefully either it will go up or they can do something about it.  Going to see consultant at GCRM on Saturday morning and hopefully they will tell us when we can start, fingers crossed.

Mrs R - try to stay positive, have high hopes that this is going to be your time   . sending you lots of         thoughts and     .  

Lisa & Mrs R - I agree with the big boob problem am same as you size 10 and a 32E/F which is hellish trying to find bras and clothes.  If your DH likes the dress Lisa I am sure it will look lovely and tell him you want lots of compliments when you wear it.

Hope everyone else is doing well and having a lovely bank holiday weekend.

Love n hugs to all

Laura


----------



## sashabasha (Apr 18, 2008)

Hey there .....

Laura.... bet you can't wait till saturday now, i'd love to starting tx that soon   I'm sure GCRM will do everything they can to increase those numbers.     .keep us updated  

Mrs R.... Nothing I can say will take away the worrying, it's only natural. Try and stay     hunni, we all have everything crossed for you and we are     for you too.  

Hope everyone else is having a nice Bank Hol wkend  

Take care 

Sasha


----------



## laura0308 (Apr 17, 2009)

Hi all,

Quick question if you all could help.  

Just been reading an article showing how acupuncture can help IVF - def looks like worth a go   .  I know that some of you have gone down that route.  Can you tell me the name of the centre you attended for it?  Live in Lochwinnoch but would travel!!!!

Thanks alot girls.

Laura
XXXXX


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Mrs R,

Try to keep positive, i know its really hard though, not long until you test                 .

Lisa xxxxxx


----------



## Mrs R (Nov 27, 2007)

hey girls.....trying to keep my sanity & jst about managing it  Day 10 of the 2ww & its the 'damp' feeling which is driving me bonkers......evil crinone gel!!!! 
Trying desperatley not to become so fixated with it! 
Off for more acupuncture this afternoon so hopefully that'll help relax me more!

lisa  - thanks for the positivity boost! I'm hanging in there, 4 more sleeps to go, jst   that I get that far!  What u been up to luv?

laura - with my 2 nhs cycles at GRI I didnt bother with acupuncture but this time since we paid at GCRM I thought we'd give it our best shot so I've had acupuncture since jst before I began stimming. I'm in Renfrewshire area as well & there are a few places locally but GCRM gave me the business card for the Complimentary Medicine Centre based in Park Circus in Glasgow, the woman I've been seeing is Ruth & she has been great! Do you want her tel no?

Sasha - thanks for the  . Have you done anything nice this bank holiday weekend?

hope everyone else is enjoying the bank holiday if they have it off

Mrs R xx


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Hey Mrs R,

You are nearly there!! My weekend was ok ,at a weding on Sat, dh was best man, then yesterday was suffering all day!! Went to a nre place in town called Ketchup, it was fab!! The burgers are amazing, they are opening up in Glasgow. Back to work today, on a late shift but come off on holiday at the end of the week cant wait!! 

Lisa xxx


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

Hey Ladies,

[fly]CONGRATULATIONS SARAH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!![/fly] What a lovely surprise to read your news. How precious is little Chloe   . Well done to you Sarah, you sounded like you handled that like a true wonder women. Fantastic news 

Lil, hey thanks for keeping us updated, your lists are brilliant, not too long for you too  

Mrs R        

Sorry my personals end there as I had to read really quick. We are back, and once I have another spare moment will spill the beans on our travels.

Lv
Bev


----------



## sashabasha (Apr 18, 2008)

Hey Mrs R.....

4 more sleeps hunni, I know your going to make it          Hope the acu goes well today   that should relax you a bit more. I remember reading a couple of posts on here about girls that had done acu on their 2ww, they said that the acu person knew they were pg before they tested, so watch out for clues   
Just keep your spirits high, we are all routing for you.   


I went thru to my sisters in edinburgh yesterday, weather was lovely there. Had a nice wee day, hubby is off today with me but think we'll head out for some food shopping and chill out today with a couple of movies  

Luv Sasha


----------



## LIL41 (Sep 15, 2007)

Mrs R - you've been so strong up to now, you've got to keep positive.  I had Crinone gel with both my fresh cycles and yes it's a real messy pain in the ass.  Nothing really stops any escape but the longer you can lie down after putting it in the better.  All your other symptoms sound just the same as I had.  I had sore boobs and cramping with all my transfers - unsuccessful and succesful.  Try to stay calm, you're nearly there.          

Laura - I used the same therapist as Mrs R when I had my last treatment and can highly recommend Ruth.  She's in the City Centre which, was a bit of a trail for me coming up from Ayrshire but it was well worth it. 

Bev - Cody gets more cute with every picture.    

Lots of   to all

Lil xxx


----------



## laura0308 (Apr 17, 2009)

Hey girls,

Thanks Mrs R & Lil will definitely join in with acu plan - in for a penny in for a pound.      Ruth's number would be great Mrs R thanks.

Mrs R - you have been so up beat about this cycle it has amazed me how well you have been doing so keep your       thoughts going.  Will be     for you and sending lots of     .

Lisa - how did the fake bake go?

Bev - Cody is so cute     Can't Wait to hear all your adventures.....

Sasha - how are you?

Nothing much going on here.  Been shopping all day trying to get stuff for the bathroom and paint for the hall.  Will have a really busy painting spree next weekend, after the GCRM of course.  Can't wait to get started feel I will panic less once we are on the road.  Don't know about the drugs giving you mood swings am all over the place at the moment.  Poor DH is so not use to it he doesn't quite know how to handle it    

Hope you are all enjoying your day off (if you have it).

Lots of   and  

Laura


----------



## Mrs R (Nov 27, 2007)

thanks for all the support & words of encouragement girls, you're all stars 


be back on again soon folks xxxx


----------



## sashabasha (Apr 18, 2008)

Hey Mrs R...how'd the acu go today?? jst think this sleep is almost done and dusted...only really 3 more to go   do you test early or wait until you are meant to   I'd prefer to wait but i'm hopeless at things like that, some months I even test before my period..silly I know but can't seem to help myself   more      and     for you hunni  

Laura.... Good to hear your doing ok. Still sound really busy with the houses. Your DH just have to put up with the hormones for a while....just keep reminding him of the end result that WILL come out of all this   Nothing new happening with me hunni, still waiting on my letter saying i'm on the waiting list never mind an other appointment   just getting on with life in the meantime...taking a back seat from it all just now, though still hear to support all you girls going through tx  


Bev .... your little cody looks fab in that pic...getting big eh? Glad to see you home safe n sound  

Lil41.... how's you doing hunni...checking your ticker...wont be long at all for you  

saze....any updates on when you get little chloe home?? how are you feeling ??

hi to everyone else 

sasha
x


----------



## Mrs R (Nov 27, 2007)

morning.....cant seem to sleep beyond 7am even on my dys off  think my mind must be preoccupied ......god knows what with    

well its now day 11 & I am officially petrified  .....this is horrendous!!!!
I am sooooooo dreading the next few dys 
boobs dont look any diff, only slightly tender to touch, getting lots of twinges & cramps, more frequent than before, face is lika a pizza & the crinone gel still has me feeling damp so all in all I'm slowly losing the plot me thinks.....one minute PMA is booming, next I feel like   ..........   

sasha - i really am   like crazy that i make it to fri     
My appt is 8am at GCRM so if all is well by Fri morn I'm letting them test for me, every time I've ever done HPT its always been bad news so trying a diff approach  You're doing so well with all your patient waiting  Acupuncture was great yesterday, told her how I was feeling & she never laughed or said I was crazy  It was really relaxing as always 

laura - your house is certainly keeping you busy, maybe it'll be a good distraction during TX  The acupuncture is def worth a try hunni, you're right in for a penny in for a pound. Ruth is so nice, you'll do well with her 

lil - how you doing mrs?? any birth plans in place yet?  I'm trying hard to stay calm but the voices are taking over     Next few dys are gonna be the hardest 

bev - lovely to have you back, how was the trip back home? Your new pic of little Cody is a cracker! 

lisa - did you wear your new dress to the wedding?  hope the hanover wasn't too bad. I'm hopefully gonna go shoe & bag shopping this afternoon to Silverburn on outskirts of glasgow this aft. Retail therapy should take my mind off things! Any plans for your hols

sarah - how is little Chloe doing? Hope you're all doing good 

How is everyone else

Mrs R xx


----------



## sashabasha (Apr 18, 2008)

well another sleep gone Mrs R   bet Ruth hear's that all the girls feel like you do. I'll be a nightmare when it's my 2ww on tx   
Shopping sounds good and should defo take your mind off things at least for a little while.  good way to look at that 'damp' feeling is...you've had it for a few days now and all is well, besides lil41 has said she had the same even with her BFP. more              for you hunni.
3 days to go......yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeha ........soooooooo excited for you


----------



## Mrs R (Nov 27, 2007)

thanks sasha....you're a great support babes


----------



## Junnie (May 17, 2008)

Mrs R- I had no symptoms what so ever...and i know how you feel with the gel I had the suppositories and i remember puttin one in and i went pee and it came out i thought there and then i lost a wee embie i checked the toliet for like an hour!

You will be fine another sleep out of the way  its your time  PMA PMA PMA PMA


----------



## Mrs R (Nov 27, 2007)

I'm so sorry girls but I think I have officially gone crazy.....I cant stop crying & I dont know why!  I'm still blubbering as I type this.
I really am terrified  I want this so much & I dont know how I'm going to survive til Friday 
I think all the emotions & stress of TX & this 2ww have been building up so maybe its a release mechanism 

sorry for such a down post

Mrs R x


----------



## sashabasha (Apr 18, 2008)

firstly massive (((((((((((((hugs))))))))))))))) coming your way.

I havent been through the tx 2ww but can relate to the 'desperately wanting' feelings that you are having. Your pumped with hormones, and yes the stress of trying to keep yourself upbeat all this time is bound to catch up with you. Only natural that you let your emotions go once and a while. Don't forget how well you have done this time, getting those kinda grade embies, frosties and i'm sure it's 3rd time lucky for you too 

Chin up hunni, your doing great . Your a star


----------



## Aikybeats (Aug 14, 2007)

Mrs R - try keep your chin up hunny.  You are nearly there.  Positive attitude - (I know easier said than done!!!)

Thinking of you axxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Mrs R,

Sending you huge         , hang in there, only 3 more days left hun 

Your emotions are all over the place, i think that during thewhol tx you dont fully think about what we go through until the 2ww and after as we can reflect on everything 

Yeah wore new dress to the wedding, hope you had fun shopping, did you get anything?

Nothing planned frothe hols, going to spring clean the house though 

Laura, how are you? You are busy doing the house, i fancy putting wood flooring through the living room, got a cream carpet just now, which i love, but having the dog is not ideal as dogs and cream dont mix!! 

Sasha, how are you? Up been up to anything?

Hello to everyone, hope you are all ok!!

Lisa xxxxx


----------



## snzk (Mar 27, 2009)

Hi All,

mrs r  - keep thinking   ,   for you. Won't be long until Friday now.

sorry all, i've not been online, been a total   since started Menopur. Have scan tomorrow so will keep you posted. Poor DP is struggling, can't do anything right. If he isn't asking me if I am okay he is wrong and if he does, he is wrong for making a fuss. I don't remember ever being this agitated.   

take care all and thinking of you.


----------



## Mrs R (Nov 27, 2007)

feel so much better for all the   yesterday!!!!! Think I needed to get it all out  Poor DH & Mum were on receiving end of tearful phonecalls whilst at work bless them.
I am just hoping & praying like crazy that I get through today & tomorrow & make it to OTD on Fri  

snzk - thanks for the prayers, keep them going hunni  Sorry the Menopur is sending you  blooming hormones eh  Good luck for your scan, heres to lovely follies  

lisa - you're right the 2ww gives us too much time to think about the enormity of TX, thanks for all the hugs.

aiky - thanks hunni, I'm trying hard to get the PMA back on track, how are you? 

sasha - thanks for the lovely post 

hope you are all doing well

Mrs R xx


----------



## sashabasha (Apr 18, 2008)

hiya girls, 

Mrs R...glad to hear your back on track today, good also that you had dh and your mum to talk to about it  
2 sleeps left hunni            roll on friday for that BFP thats coming your way    

Aiky....any more news on your tests? nice to see you popping in, hope your ok  

lisa....i'm ok ta, just off work like you and afraid i'm spring cleaning too   going to paint my bathroom too, but since it's tiny it won't take long  

snzk....shame the hormones are sending you bananas, god only knows what i'll be like...i have bad PMT most months, dh better move into his mums for a couple of weeks, when it's my turn   good luck hunni with the scan     kisses for the doggies too  

well back to cleaning it is for me   my friend is coming up tonight for a few wee drinkies and a movie night   something to look forward to  

take care all 

xx


----------



## LIL41 (Sep 15, 2007)

Hey Mrs R, glad to hear you've had a better start to your day.   The 2WW is horrendous, no doubt about it, but it's all preparation for the next 9 months of worry, joy, tears, etc, etc, etc.   You've got to stay positive for those little beanies.   I can totally relate with the ups and downs - they never go away.   I bubbled all last week (DH thought I was going  ) but this week things are much better.   Stay calm and let Ruth's good vibes do their work.   

I don't have a birth plan yet - have to wait til the Cardiologist in Glasgow makes a decision after next MRI (hopefully next Tues) - by that time I'll be almost 37 weeks and won't have much time left to get organised.   Had appt at local antenatal clinic last week (was a struggle to hold back the tears all the way thru the consultation) and had to ask what am I supposed to do if mother nature decides to start early.   Doc put my mind at rest and said to go straight to local maternity unit if anything starts.   She's also arranged a scan and appt with Gyn Consultant for day after MRI appt.

Sending you lots of         and        

SNZK - hope you're coping with the hormones hun.   I remember the mood swings well.   Hope scan goes well today.   Here's a wee follie dance to help you along:-


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

SNZK, good luck for today!!!!     

Sasha, what colour are you goign to paint the bathroom? 

Im on night shift tonight  on for 2 nights then thats me officially off on my hols!! Woohoo

Lisa xxx


----------



## sashabasha (Apr 18, 2008)

hiya lisa....hope your nightshifts go in quick and then it's holiday time   yeeeeeeeeeeehhhhhhhhhhhaaaaaaaaaa i love being off work!

Painting my bathroom white, need to .....makes it look bigger     
It's not been that long since i have painted it but needs a wee freshen up. Would like to do the kitchen too but hubby will go nuts if i suggest that.... every holiday i have, i paint   just like change  

Lil41...fingers crossed tues goes well and you get your 'plan' in place, can't be easing stress not knowing whats happening  

love n luck 

sasha
xx


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Sounds good, i love white, it looks fab!! I love doing stuf to the house, since we have moved in we have replaced the bathroom, kitchen, all the rooms have been redecorated and we layed raised decking at the patio doors the width of the house too, its fab for summer!! 

Now fancy putting in wooden floors, dh not too keen!! Hmmm will have to convince him. can see his point every year we have done something to the house 

Lisa xxxx


----------



## snzk (Mar 27, 2009)

Hi all,
just back from clinic. scan was good, 5 follies on the left and 6 on the right. most measured between 11 and 12, only was was measured at 5. to take menopur tomorrow and friday then back to clinic for 8.30 am on friday morning. My mood has been bit better today but the waterworks won't go away, i've been   on and off today...
thanks for all your posts of support......
take care all.
Lorr. xx


----------



## sashabasha (Apr 18, 2008)

SNZK..... firstly great news about your scan, all is looking good   massive (((((((hugs))))))) for you feeling tearful   hope you feel better later xxx

Lisa...your house sounds amazing   , my decor is practically all white, love it too  love the idea of the decking, unfortunately i'm in a 3rd floor flat so decking would be difficult   hope work aint too bad for you the next 2 nites. have fun  

Rest of you ladies hope you all well too , back to the spring cleaning 

sasha

xx


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

Howdy Girls,

Have been trying to catch up   , my eyes feel like they are gonna pop  

Mrs R, hey sounds like your almost there, I take it no sight of AF  .  The 2ww is horrid horrid horrid, but from what Ive read you have been on real good hands and you are doing so well, keep up with the PMA  

Lil, I never really has a birthing plan sorted, everyone kept saying to me that what ever I have well on the day things dont always go to plan, so my advise is know what you want and dont want and just keep an open mind, cant wait to meet little Lil  

Sarah hope baby Chloe is doing fine 

Sasha, what a sweetie you are, you have also been through alot, and spring cleaning, send me some of the energy    

Jinnie, your wee fella looks so cute in his Bumbo seat 

SNZK, hey well done on that scan, perfectly normal to feel so tearful, just go with the flow, soon you will feel a lot better  

Lisa, where are you going on holipops  

Hey Aikey, how you doing   

Hi to everyone I might have missed 

Well our holiday was brilliant, Cody was spoilt rotten by her cousins Aunt and Uncle, not to mention her Granny.  She was such a star and just loved all the attension.  She travelled really well and boy was I releived.  You just know the feeling when you see someone come towards you with a baby and your thinking its a 10 hour flight please dont sit near me   .  But she was a real angel, its so true that IVF babies are truly special.  DH did not come with us so you can only imagine how much he missed her (and me)  
So we are glad to be home, back to our normal routine.

Anyway hope you ladies have been watching Britians got talent, its really been good this year 

Lv
Bev


----------



## arcadia (Apr 7, 2009)

Hi all

Sorry for disappearing completely after my first post, thanks a million for all the welcomes. Just been trying to catch up on what's been going on. Mrs R, everything crossed for you that it all goes well on Friday.

We've our consultation at GCRM on Saturday morning. Hoping to get a lot of answers and a much better idea about what we should be doing. Don't want to get my hopes up though - do they actually advise a course of action or is it all 'well you could do this, or this, or this, it's all up to you'?? I'm really hoping it's the former!

Had my ovarian assessment and it looked ok and, strangely given it was the reason we were supposed to be needing ICSI, DH's SA was also fine. Wondering now if they will say we're unexplained instead of MFI and what that might mean for tx.

ok, well hope to post regularly know so looking forward to getting to know you all. Best of luck to all those going through tx just now, those waiting, and everyone else!

Arc x


----------



## laura0308 (Apr 17, 2009)

Hey girls,

Hope everyone is doing good and looking forward to what is meant to be our hottest weekend yet - yeah!!!!! (though will probably not see it as this painting lark is never ending   )

Mrs R - Glad you are feeling more     today - you should be I can feel a baby in my waters for you (as my Gran use to say!!!)    

Arc - we are at GCRM on Saturday morning as well and I know what you mean,though my DH's SA was poor so am positive that ICSI will be our only shot at this.  Am dying to know how long it will take from start to ET am trying not to plan anything for the summer so we are free but had already made plans to go to my nieces wedding in Bournemouth at the start of July so trying to work out if I need to come up with an excuse to bail out of going - we don't want everyone to know whats going on.

Bev - Glad Cody coped well, its amazing how some babies just take to it without a fuss and others find it so hard - maybe you have a junior explorer there.

Sasha - If you feel the need to decorate I have a whole lot needing doing - think we will still be at it this time next year    

SNZK - follies sound great - good luck on Friday.    

Lisa - Wooden floors are great for the dogs - we have thick tiles downstairs apart from the snug so great to be able just to wipe up rather than scrubbing mucky prints of the carpet.....tell DH he is on carpet cleaning duty after doing that once he will be all for the quick wipe of wooden floors....   

    yo all I may have missed.

Well nothing much happening here just waiting for Saturday to come and working out all variations of how long TX will take, even though we don't really have a clue.  Just can't wait to get going.

Well better get going now have some jobs to do before bed.

Lots of     *      thoughts to all.

Laura


----------



## arcadia (Apr 7, 2009)

Hi Laura

I know what you mean about wondering about timescales and fitting everything in. I don't know when we'd be able to start as we have so much on. I'm BM for a friend in July with her hen next month so will be flying about the place and probably can't start until after that. Then, when I had decided July/August would work my BIL decided to get married in August. So no, with exams in October for work, it looks like it'll be November anyway before we could even start anything. And Jan-April are completely out for me workwise - I do loads of travelling with work so couldn't really guarantee to be around for scanning etc. I'm also worried about how the hormones you've to take would impact me at work as my job is highly stressful at the best of times and I think I'd be in danger of getting a 2 if I was bursting into tears all the time!
Oh well, just hoping I will have a much better idea come Saturday! Do you know how long the consultations are? Do you have a list of specific questions to ask? I'm thinking I should have one but no idea what to put on it!


----------



## sashabasha (Apr 18, 2008)

Well Mrs R another sleep out of the way.... How are you today  

Laura... can't wait to get some sun on my skin this wkend   good luck for sat  

arcadia... welcome back, hope you manage to get your tx planned with gcrm, fit it round your busy schedule 

bev.... glad you and cody both had a great holiday. Have been watching BGT...addicted as usual  

hubby is off today, will give the spring cleaning a rest for today, so we can spend some time together, feels like ages since we had a day off together!


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

New home this way.......http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=196051.0


----------

